# Knitting Tea Party - 16th to 18th September



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also midnight in Aragon where this weekend my petrolhead attention is focussed on the _MotoGP_. I've been busily making egg cosies and napkin rings because we're having a breakfast party with the racing on Sunday. If you haven't seen them yet and would like go have a go, the egg cosy is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

and the napkin ring is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

Monday the 19th is _International Talk Like A Pirate Day_, there's still time to make a skull and crossbones egg cosy and napkin ring to start the day in style.

My egg cosy design is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html

and if you're too dainty to use your sleeve, a napkin ring is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28634-1.html

It's worth checking out the official website for lots of information and fun ideas at:

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

I hope everybody has a thoroughly good time at this week's Tea Party with lots of light and friendly chat about what we've all been up to. If you've been lurking but never joined in, do say hello and join in the conversation.

This week I have a surprising pudding for you to try, don't be put off by the ingredients, it actually works so do give it a go!

Enjoy!
Dave

*Lemon Potato Pudding*

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) mashed potato (you can use instant made from powder) 
1 oz (30g) butter 
4 fl oz (115ml) milk 
1 egg (separated)
1 oz (30g) sugar 
Grated zest and juice of 1 lemon

*Method:* 
Cream the mashed potato with the butter, add the lemon zest and juice and the sugar.

Beat the egg yolk with the milk and mix in with the potato.

Whisk the egg white until stiff and gently fold into the mixture.

Pour the batter into greased ramekins and bake at 190degC/375degF/Gas Regulo 5 until set and nicely browned, about 15 minutes.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Dave, and thanks for the wonderful egg cosy patterns and the recipe. I have company coming on Sunday (family actually) and I think I will give the pudding a try and see if anyone can guess the ingredients.

Much cooler weather today here in the South, and lots of folks commenting on how nice it feels to be able to wear long sleeves. I think those at the Friday night high school football games will be cold if they don't wrap up!

Thanks for again being the Host with the Most! Hope you have had a good week and that the weekend will be super!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just read your recipe to DH. I have told him what a good cook you are and that you are also a racing fan like us. He says that if I really, really, really like you, someday, he might share his bread pudding recipe with you.... It is infamous -- The hard sauce is fabulous and it is very similar to Commander's Palace in New Orleans. I will have him dig it out and retype it for you. Maybe for next week.

Himself is driving a little this week but still seriously restricted form doing anything so is in constant need of entertaining. We went to see "The Help" this week and "Senna". Very, very, interesting documentary. A definite "must see" for all Grand Prix race fans.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just read your recipe to DH. I have told him what a good cook you are and that you are also a racing fan like us. He says that if I really, really, really like you, someday, he might share his bread pudding recipe with you.... It is infamous -- The hard sauce is fabulous and it is very similar to Commander's Palace in New Orleans. I will have him dig it out and retype it for you. Maybe for next week.
> 
> Himself is driving a little this week but still seriously restricted form doing anything so is in constant need of entertaining. We went to see "The Help" this week and "Senna". Very, very, interesting documentary. A definite "must see" for all Grand Prix race fans.


I do hope you can wring the receipt out of him, cookery is a 'sharing thing'!

My little lunatic is racing tomorrow, the next few days are really packed with activities. Tuesday night we have tickets to the world premiere of _Fastest_ at the Empire Leicester Square, we like a bit of glitz and glam!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Hello Dave, and thanks for the wonderful egg cosy patterns and the recipe. I have company coming on Sunday (family actually) and I think I will give the pudding a try and see if anyone can guess the ingredients.
> 
> Much cooler weather today here in the South, and lots of folks commenting on how nice it feels to be able to wear long sleeves. I think those at the Friday night high school football games will be cold if they don't wrap up!
> 
> Thanks for again being the Host with the Most! Hope you have had a good week and that the weekend will be super!


Glad you enjoy these little get-togethers, it's all about having fun.

I hope everybody likes he pudding, it's tasty and economical!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Something going on in my neck of the woods. We have the Plano Balloon Festival - just a few miles from me. I had planned to volunteer for this but glad I did not, as Gerry definitely could not have stood or participated for a full morning. We have had no rain in months - and now possible showers are delaying take-off of balloons for 1/2 hour. The sky full of hot air balloons is so colorful - the sound also sets off all the dogs in the area. This is combined with Arts and Crafts, Music and is a wonderful family activity.

Currently reading Blaggard's Moon to get in the right frame of mind for Talk Like a Pirate Day. 

Spending the day tomorrow with stitching friends at "Tree House" and plan on working on dead fish hat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to upload something and hope it works - think you will find it interesting and that it hasn't been talked about yet.

Original Message ----- 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Wednesday, September 07, 2011 9:54 AM
Subject: Sail Away on a Knitting Cruise!



STITCH 'N BEACH KNITTING CRUISE TO THE CARIBBEAN
WITH DEBBIE STOLLER


FEB 24 - MARCH 5 2012

Grab your knitting buddies and hit the high seas on this luxurious knitting cruise aboard Holland America's Noordam to the sparkling islands of the Carribbean. Featuring over 24 hours of knitting classes, workshops, and private evening events, you'll always have something fun to do on board. 

Your vacation starts the moment you board the elegant ship at Fort Lauderale, Florida. Over the next nine days, as we visit the sunny islands of the Caribbean, youll be able to take knitting classes in a variety of subjects, and attend special evening Stitch n Bitch sessions, plus attend our private cocktail party, yarn tasting, and other events. Take as many or as few classes as you wishyour price includes entrance to all of them! 

When we arrive in port, explore our exotic destinationsHalf Moon Cay, Grand Turk, Samana, Karlendijk, Willemstad, and Oranjestadon your own, sign up for any number of shore excursions such as shopping trips, snorkeling, nature hikes, and bike rides, or just hit the beach and relax. 

Back on board the ship, there will be more knitting classes on offer, or indulge yourself at the Greenhouse Spa & Salon, curl up with a good book at the Explorations Cafe & Library, visit the fitness center, watch a show at the Vista Lounge, sip a cocktail by the pool, or take your latest project with you out on the deck and knit as you watch the world sail by. On Sunday morning when we get back to Fort Lauderdale, you'll arrive rested and refreshed, with a lot more knitting knowledge and most likely a few new friends as well. 

Knitting Classes, Workshops & Events 





CLASSES EVENTS 
Color Tips & Techniques: Learn a variety of color knitting techniques including slip stitch patterns, intarsia, fair isle (stranded knitting), and duplicate stitch, while working on a pair of luxury "Sea Socks" specially designed for this cruise. 
Stitch Dr. Secrets: Learn to unravel without fear, recross missed cables, "unknit," seamlessly add length to a too-short piece, and much more. 
Crochet for Knitters: Expand your yarny skills and become a "Happy Hooker." 
Designing your first sweater: Put on your propeller beanie and let's do some math together. Before you know it you'll have drafted your first pattern, and you'll understand your pre-written patterns like never before! 
Beach Bag: In this project class we'll work on a quick and easy openwork cotton bag that can be done in time to tote it with you to the beach in port! 
Double Knitting: Learn the skill of double knitting and knit two layers at once! In this class we'll begin work on an awesome argyle scarf that shows one set of colors on one side, and the opposite on the other. 
Bead it: Learn to knit with beads and make a quick and easy beaded pulsewarmer with a seafaring motif! 
Lace: The Hole Story: Never knit lace before? Now's the time to try. In this class you'll learn all the basics of lace knitting, and work on a sampler of lace stitches. 
& MANY MORE CLASSES TO BE ANNOUNCED! 
Stitch n Bitch at Sea: Nightly knitting get-togethers in various locations on board the ship--from the serene, to the wacky (Karaoke knitting, anyone?) 
Stitch n Bitch Trunk Show and Book Signing: Debbie Stoller will show off some of the projects from her latest books and sign copies of books. Surprise gift giveaways, too! 
Private Sip n Stitch Cocktail Party 
Yarn Tasting: Come try out some of the latest and greatest new yarns 
The Stitch Dr. Is In: Help for troubled projects 
& MUCH MORE!



For more information 
call the Stitch 'n Beach Hotline:

800-760-7447
or visit

www.stitchnbeach.com


Book soon! Cabins are running out!

See you on board!


i'm sorry the pictures did not print - think many people spread out in deck chairs knitting.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wow, so much going on. I'm going to have to read it all later as, I'm meeting Grand,niece Megan to exchange money and knit Colts scarves for tickets to this Sunday's game. The scarves are for her and boyfriend. Tickets are at half price for Gramma and me, Grand Aunt. 
looking forward to reading and copying later on. Toodles


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

As a person who gets "seasick" riding on a roller coaster I don't think this is a pasttime I would enjoy. Even just thinking about knitting on board a ship is upsetting!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Sam - What a wonderful cruise. The classes sound fantastic. Then again, knitting, sitting, *eating* sitting, lounging, sitting. I'm pretty sure I would not be bathing suit worthy by the time we reached destination!!! Sure would be lovely though and maybe I have time to knit a large, flowing caftan...


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Sam, I have often seen these cruises advertised but funny thing - they never tell you how much$$$$. Sounds like it would be fun though.

How are the pups?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi dave and my other Tea Party friends. I hope everyone is doing great and feeling good. Hi Sam good to see you on line again. Are you feeling better after your trip? I'm sure it took a lot out of you. Have a great day all and chat later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good evening Dave and everyone. thanks for the cozy pattern dave. Have just about finished a neck warmer using the bow-tie pattern. Perhaps I'll be able to find my camera and load a pic. My DD constantly has the camera and more than half the time I have no idea where it is. 

Dave I have a food question for you. I finally got around to making some soft boiled eggs (dippy) for breakfast today. (I usually scramble them or poach them) this may sound sill but how in the world to you get the shell off without having little bits in your food? I read that your English egg spoons have a little tip on the end. 

That cruise sounds wonderful thewren. I suffer from vertigo and wonder if I'd be able to tolerate being on a ship? It doesnt bother me on small boats fishing but I've never been on a ship. I agree Tarheel Julie that they never seem to want to discuss cost. Goodness knows in these times just having gas to drive locally is often a stretch. 

I'm going to sit back, sip on some muscato, and finish up my neck warmer. Temps today finally are more fall like.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Evening from Ontario Canada. I am here for a little while and going away tomorrow for the weekend so just wanted to check in. Hope everyone is well tonight.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave..
Thanks for starting this amazing post again...

How were the fruit iced teas your son and friends had??
We drink our own fruit teas with any type of jams or fresh fruit.
Your recipe for Lemon Potato Pudding sounds yummie...I love anything Potato or Lemon.

We had a fab Chicken and Rice dish this week..and Swiss Steak..last night I made quasidillas (sp) with spanish rice.. lol..all my own recipes...will share them another time..

I am trying to tweek the organizing of the Arizona Meet..and make a few door prizes this weekend...

Your egg cosys are amazing...I have them all in a file ...made a few and always say..the pattern came from a dear friend from the UK.

I have cooked a lot all week..so will get some maybe fried chicken carry out...

Hi everyone else too =)

I say do what makes you happy...and be happy with what you do.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also midnight in Aragon where this weekend my petrolhead attention is focussed on the _MotoGP_. I've been busily making egg cosies and napkin rings because we're having a breakfast party with the racing on Sunday. If you haven't seen them yet and would like go have a go, the egg cosy is at:
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OH wow Sam...you go man..and have a blast...take pictures to share with us.

Hugs and happy you are recovering,

Camilla



thewren said:


> i'm going to upload something and hope it works - think you will find it interesting and that it hasn't been talked about yet.
> 
> Original Message -----
> To: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello all,
Thanks Dave for hosting...my first time to fly in for this one...have enjoyed viewing your recipes..plan on trying them.
Everyone have a great weekend!
Gayle


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well now I have learnt a new word. Ramekins. I will learn English yet. LOL


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya Everyone!

Something very odd is happening in the DFW area. Water is falling from the sky! Temps dropped to 79F - the high in Arlington was 96F around 3pm.

I am loving this rain! There was a bit of thunder a little while ago. Hoping we get a repeat tomorrow.

I've been busy making SteamPunk jewelry for our Sci-Fi club's annual auction. So far, I have 3 rings, 1 necklace, and 1 pair of earrings. All have been easy - mostly attaching pendants to chain, gluing gears to ring forms, etc. 

I've been careful to not further injure my neck or back, so I've been taking lots of breaks.

I hope to have 2 more necklaces, and 1 bracelet made for tomorrow. I'm going to see how feasible it would be to glue some gears & cogs to clear glass Christmas ornaments... We'll see. They're all due tomorrow at 2pm for the auction. It will be a long day tomorrow, but a fun one. 

Hope all is well with everyone. I'll try to post on Saturday, but most likely won't be until Sunday. I'll see if I can dig out some good recipes to share.

I'm going to settle in and watch the Texas Rangers baseball game around 9pm. They swept Cleveland this week and the Rangers are on a 4 game winning streak. So far, they're leading the American League West by 3 1/2 games over the LA Angels.


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

@ Maelinde...I was just in your neck of the woods last week. Flew in for a few days to attend a wedding...stayed at The Worthington, and enjoyed shopping at Southlake and many of your other great places! The weather was perfect last weekend..so happy for the wedding guests and couple...but yes, ya'll were in need of water...all I could see flying in were big brown squares of land!
Yeah for much needed rain!
g



Maelinde said:


> Hiya Everyone!
> 
> Something very odd is happening in the DFW area. Water is falling from the sky! Temps dropped to 79F - the high in Arlington was 96F around 3pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening to all. Dave I am anxious to try that Lemon Potato Pudding. I had never thought of using potatos. One of my sisters wants me to make up a mason jar of my Lemon Terragon Sauce for her. I had already promised my other sister and her husband that hubby and I would go over there and play cards this weekend. So, sauce will have to wait until next weekend. She did say she was not in any hurry for the sauce. Good thing. Brother in law wants to have some of my Beer Cheese soup while we play cards so will be working on that tomorrow and have to get a baby afghan finished so the other sister can mail it off to her friend. Looks like I have a busy weekend. Will check back early in the am to see how things are going. 

Setleg, I also love that Moscato. And when I can get it I love Duplin from the Carolinas. I only seem to be able to get it when I can get to Hilton Head. Seems I find these really good wines but then they are only available in the areas where I have found them. 

Take care all...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, just back from the day of shopping. The fibro played hell and so did my bank account!!! I got some black yarn to finish stitching the granny square afghan together. (haha, I started this afghan when I was pregnant with my son, he is now 28!!) I got my mother some white eyelash yarn. My niece wants fuzzy socks for Christmas so the ribbing will be eyelash and the rest of the sock will be white with blue and pink flecks. 
My friend dropped by with some crabapple marmalaide she made from the crabapples she picked off my tree. I still have 40 lbs or so left on the tree! 
Talk to you all later. Thanks Dave. Good to see you back Sam. Maelinde, I am glad you are not having those pain episodes right now! Take it easy all those who need a little more umph in your life to get by!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all. No footy this week- having finished the minor round top we get a week off. Last weeks cricket test in Sri Lanka ended in a draw, mainly because of rain but Sri Lanka did play better. The test that started yesterday is fairly evenly balanced. What a shame my sport is limited to watching- I may have benefitted more. What would you serve your Lemon Potaot Cake with Dave? I know have 57 pages of recipes from this site (well recipes and receipts I guess)
Tonight we should be going to Japanese night- not sure I am too keen as I'm not keen on fish (especially raw) or seaweed and this is whayt I associate with Japanese food. However I may not go as I have a vagully funny tummy so may feel that staying home is better for me and all concerned. And then tomorrow is a family birthday to which I plan to take scones jam and cream. prompted byone of last weeks Tea PArty discussons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all, Cold here. We went from the 80's in midweek to the 60'day time,and 40's at night.Yesterday 56,and very windy and at night low 30's freeze warning last night and tonight. Had to cover plants,vegs ect. We usually don't have our first freeze until late Oct.
Went to the apple orchard this week, nice apples, had to have an apple pie, caramel apple,apple cider donuts, and of course apple cider. Of course didn't eat it all at once. Pie is half gone,so is cider, donuts on hold for Sunday breakfast. Apples from our own tree are going into apple strudel and muffins. We did not have that many this year with out worm holes. 
Found out this last week I could freeze tomatoes with out having to blanching,deseeding,straining,and can. You just freeze them whole on a cookie sheet. Put them in freezer bags. When ready to use.Run them under warm water to release the skins,wait a bit,then cut and deseed.Then put in your sauce,ect. Isn't that a neat one. I know I just have to freeze everthing. Gave up canning a while ago. Just think the vegs,ect. taste better,they seem to have taste fresher.
May post my wild rice and chix salad recipe later if anyone is interested. Am having a egg cream tonight instead of tea.
I am working on a linen lace face cloth, and soap bag to go with it for a friend. Also my one arm shawl. Have to get going on my boot topper's for granddaughter for christmas this year. Made them last year but did not like the pattern,some kind ladies on site, help me find new ones.
Hope all are feeling better,and those who are not,and feeling down. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Thanks for the recipe and patterns Dave. Everone have a good weekend.Smile now,it makes people wonder what you are up to and exercise your facial muscle.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Dave, it's so nice that you do this and I want to try the pudding. Everybody in my family loves lemons and has a sweet tooth too. A new variation on the lemon/sugar theme is always welcome.
It's cooler here in northern Virginia as well. I'm eager to go to my grandson's football game tomorrow morning. It will feel like real football weather. He is eight and this is his first time playing. I haven't been a fan since my son played in high school in the 80's. it's a fun family thing to do on a Saturday morning.
I was going to attach a photo, but my IPad won't let me. It sabotaged my avatar picture as well. :-(


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also midnight in Aragon where this weekend my petrolhead attention is focussed on the _MotoGP_. I've been busily making egg cosies and napkin rings because we're having a breakfast party with the racing on Sunday. If you haven't seen them yet and would like go have a go, the egg cosy is at:
> 
> ...


Very interesting, just reading the ingredients and process, sounds like it will come out a little like a souffle. Right? 
Pretty tired tonight myself, had to drive 460 miles RT on Tues to Grand Rapids, MI (little PR for me, for Michiganites, I will be showing my art in the ART PRIZE show 9/21-10/9, you can see it at artprize.org/Diane Huff or something like that) also unexpected show popped up so readying more work for that install on Sund. Sept. is usually my busy-est month of the year. Anyway, if any Michiganites are going to the show, please remember to vote me up. Hope everyone is well and planning a great weekend. Fall is suddenly upon us in the midwest.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

This sounds very interesting......gotta try it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I want to do this.....I've asked my DD to check into it...she lives in Miami and is always wanting us to go on a cruise! I'm ready!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

hope you are dancing in the rain!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Uhhh...now we need these recipes.....they sound too great to not try! I'm hungry!
Carol (IL)


ChocolatePom said:


> Good evening to all. Dave I am anxious to try that Lemon Potato Pudding. I had never thought of using potatos. One of my sisters wants me to make up a mason jar of my Lemon Terragon Sauce for her. I had already promised my other sister and her husband that hubby and I would go over there and play cards this weekend. So, sauce will have to wait until next weekend. She did say she was not in any hurry for the sauce. Good thing. Brother in law wants to have some of my Beer Cheese soup while we play cards so will be working on that tomorrow and have to get a baby afghan finished so the other sister can mail it off to her friend. Looks like I have a busy weekend. Will check back early in the am to see how things are going.
> 
> Setleg, I also love that Moscato. And when I can get it I love Duplin from the Carolinas. I only seem to be able to get it when I can get to Hilton Head. Seems I find these really good wines but then they are only available in the areas where I have found them.
> 
> Take care all...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I must say that is the most unusual dessert recipe I've seen and such simple ingredients! Thanks - will have to try it. Speaking of potatoes, have you ever heard of potato candy? It has peanut butter in it. Sam and all the p.b. lovers should like it. I'll look up the recipe tomorrow.

Today hubby and I celebrated 61 years of marriage. If you're trying to count using your fingers, I was a child bride of 10 years of age. :lol: Believe that one, and I'll sell you the Brooklyn Bridge!! Anyway, my Dad said it wouldn't last; I guess we proved him wrong, eh?

We went out for dinner to celebrate, but it turned into a disaster, for me, at least. We returned to a restaurant in our local Hilton Hotel where we had had a fabulous dinner just six weeks ago. Except for a delicious bowl of baked potato soup (I have to find a recipe for it), the meal went downhill from there, with a rotted cherry tomato in my salad to jumbo shrimp on a skewer that were not fully cooked. Then I had a gnat attack - well, at least 2 or 3 gnats landed on my dish! I didn't want to cause a scene in the restaurant, but the manager will get a call from me in the morning.

Well, after that meal, I felt like I deserved ice cream so we had sundaes at Coldstone Creamery, our favorites, For Coffee Lovers Only (or something like that). The store was so crowded and the music so loud, that we laughed about it and decided we don't get out at night often enough. The highways were so crowded with cars you'd never know we had 11.1% unemployment in the area. "Some" people must have jobs or else they were all tourists from somewhere else.

Our weather here has turned cooler and feels like Fall and I love it. Time to put away the summer clothes, which I won't mind at all. It has been such a hot one.

Sam, that cruise sounds fabulous! Will have to re-read your post and see if there's a number to call.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I finally finished the baby afghan that I was knitting on the knitting board & Sunday I get to give it to Carson as they will be coming for a visit. Busy day today as I went with my mom who had to see several doctors. She found out two weeks ago that she has cancer in her left big toe & will lose about 3/4 of it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

ouch! Hope she will be okay. Hi Dave. Must say I usually just read this thread then it leaves me so exhausted I don't sit down and chat.


Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I finally finished the baby afghan that I was knitting on the knitting board & Sunday I get to give it to Carson as they will be coming for a visit. Busy day today as I went with my mom who had to see several doctors. She found out two weeks ago that she has cancer in her left big toe & will lose about 3/4 of it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I finally finished the baby afghan that I was knitting on the knitting board & Sunday I get to give it to Carson as they will be coming for a visit. Busy day today as I went with my mom who had to see several doctors. She found out two weeks ago that she has cancer in her left big toe & will lose about 3/4 of it.


Wow, Lisa, that's a strange place to have cancer - I've never heard of it. Is it in the bone? Will your Mom have to have chemo? I hope not. I'll remember her in my prayers.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also midnight in Aragon where this weekend my petrolhead attention is focussed on the _MotoGP_. I've been busily making egg cosies and napkin rings because we're having a breakfast party with the racing on Sunday. If you haven't seen them yet and would like go have a go, the egg cosy is at:
> 
> ...


Hi Dave and everyone! Hope everyone is feeling good/better today. Dave that pudding receit really sounds interesting! Just a couple of questions: Should the mashed potatoes be hot or cold? How many individual puddings does this make?

Sam that cruise really sounds fun! I notice that the price isn't mentioned anywhere.......


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to upload something and hope it works - think you will find it interesting and that it hasn't been talked about yet.
> 
> STITCH 'N BEACH KNITTING CRUISE TO THE CARIBBEAN
> WITH DEBBIE STOLLER
> ...


does this mean if we pay for this fabulous cruise we get to talk like pirates any time we want????? :lol: :lol: :lol: (i want an emoticon with an eye patch!!!!)


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all. I love to read Fireball Dave's posts. I enjoy the great recipes and clever ideas. 
Resting up for tomorrow, having a cup of tea and trying to get over a head cold. My Saturdays are always busy, but I usually take my knitting along. I go visit my Mom at her convalescent home, we sit outside (rain or shine) and I knit. She used to knit too, but her Parkinson's has gotten worse. She gets some vicarious enjoyment from seeing what I'm working on. Currently a scarf for me (!) the Old Shale pattern from Ravelry in Frog Prince Imagination yarn from Knit Picks. Very soft!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It was in the nail & spread to the rest of the toe. We have to wait on more tests to see if it is in any of the lymph nodes & go from there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

camillia - i am not going on the cruise - just found it interesting and thought the group would too. it does sound like fun though.

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lisa, I wish you well on this. 
Dave, is this a dessert or part of the main meal, sort of like Yorkshire Pudding? 
I make my mashed potatoes very similar only have never had the lemon in it before. But I do use the egg in it. Looking foward to hearing what you have to say. Well going to bed, tomorrow will be a long day with a 7 hour drive to the Plowing Match. If anyone is going, please come see me in the WoodMaster Booth. And ask for Kathleen.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

The plowing match is in Prescott-Russell near Hawkesbury Ontario, Canada. It is from Sept. 20-24 8:30 am to 5 pm each day.



KBW-1953 said:


> Lisa, I wish you well on this.
> Dave, is this a dessert or part of the main meal, sort of like Yorkshire Pudding?
> I make my mashed potatoes very similar only have never had the lemon in it before. But I do use the egg in it. Looking foward to hearing what you have to say. Well going to bed, tomorrow will be a long day with a 7 hour drive to the Plowing Match. If anyone is going, please come see me in the WoodMaster Booth. And ask for Kathleen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Watching the Rangers at my sister's in east Texas. Nice and cool here, about 80 degrees. We have been working in my mother's house getting things ready for an estate sale, and ultimately selling her house. She is now in an assisted living home, and they are not cheap! Hopefully, the housing market will improve by the time we are ready to sell.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope you find lots of treasures in there Pam. A few heirlooms and that stash under the mattress! :lol:



pammie1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Watching the Rangers at my sister's in east Texas. Nice and cool here, about 80 degrees. We have been working in my mother's house getting things ready for an estate sale, and ultimately selling her house. She is now in an assisted living home, and they are not cheap! Hopefully, the housing market will improve by the time we are ready to sell.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It was in the nail & spread to the rest of the toe. We have to wait on more tests to see if it is in any of the lymph nodes & go from there.


Lisa, I'm praying that it hasn't spread, and that they will get it all the first time. Hugs to her and to you too!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening all...its getting late here, technically, its morning. I need to get to bed. Sam, sorry I didn't say earlier, its great to have you back...LisaCrafts, sorry about your mother's toe, Doris...congrats on your anniversary...all others, may you know health, strength, and happiness...and if you don't know them, may we have enough to share. That sounds good enough to drink to...maybe I will, then off to bed. See you in the morning, ladies and gentleman, or whatever we're calling ourselves this week.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All!
It is going on 10:00pm. DH and I went to the fair today so we are really tired tonight.

Congratulations DorisT on your 61st anniversary! You have 20 years on me! 

Thanks for the recipe Dave can't wait to try it I LOVE lemons!

See you all in the morning. I need some sleep. Glad you are back Sam!

Sandy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> The plowing match is in Prescott-Russell near Hawkesbury Ontario, Canada. It is from Sept. 20-24 8:30 am to 5 pm each day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I. Mine is called a baked, mashed potato casserole. I took it to our family Christmas dinner three years ago, and it has been a command performance ever since. I have to take he potatoes along with the crabmeat appetizer I have been taking for about 30 years.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Today hubby and I celebrated 61 years of marriage. If you're trying to count using your fingers, I was a child bride of 10 years of age. :lol: Believe that one, and I'll sell you the Brooklyn Bridge!! Anyway, my Dad said it wouldn't last; I guess we proved him wrong, eh?


Happy Anniversary! I hope that Randy and I stay together that long. 



DorisT said:


> We went out for dinner to celebrate, but it turned into a disaster, for me, at least. We returned to a restaurant in our local Hilton Hotel where we had had a fabulous dinner just six weeks ago.


I'm sorry that your night out wasn't so great. You'll look back on it next year and laugh.

It sounds like you two are very happy together and that is what matters most. It is really funny how your dad said it wouldn't last.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Watching the Rangers at my sister's in east Texas. Nice and cool here, about 80 degrees. We have been working in my mother's house getting things ready for an estate sale, and ultimately selling her house. She is now in an assisted living home, and they are not cheap! Hopefully, the housing market will improve by the time we are ready to sell.


It was a shame how the Rangers got shut out, isn't it? We watched until the very end, as we're fans all the way through - even the painful parts. That 3rd inning should have never happened, but it is over now and tomorrow is a new day. The Texas Rangers are still ahead in the standings by 3 1/2 games over the L.A. Angels. The Angels did lose today, so the standings remain the same as yesterday.

Good luck with the sale of your mother's house. This is a tough market for sellers right now. I'm sorry that she needs to be in an assisted living home.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam,

It's great to have you back with us in the Tea Party! I hope that you're feeling better.

How are those adorable labradoodles? I'm willing to bet they were excited to have you back home.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Today hubby and I celebrated 61 years of marriage. If you're trying to count using your fingers, I was a child bride of 10 years of age. :lol: Believe that one, and I'll sell you the Brooklyn Bridge!! Anyway, my Dad said it wouldn't last; I guess we proved him wrong, eh?
> ...


My parents got the same line from my Mom's mother, "It won't last 6 months." Their marriage lasted until my Dad's passing in 1998. Almost 54 years.

I agree with Maelinde, by next year, you'll both look back on this and laugh.. I'm sure you were a child bride, but you can keep the Brooklyn Bridge, I don't need any bridges. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Well now I have learnt a new word. Ramekins. I will learn English yet. LOL


What do you call them in America? I'm always willing to learn too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave..
> Thanks for starting this amazing post again...
> 
> How were the fruit iced teas your son and friends had??
> ...


Sounds like you've been pretty busy too Camilla. I'm glad you like my cosies, they're nice quick makes and look cheerful on the breakfast table. They are also perfect little presents for Easter, Christmas and house-warming parties. That's also true of napkin rings with a set of linen napkins.

After a lot of experimenting, we've decided iced tea with plum jam and a shot of vodka works best, but we did drink all the failures too, we had to make sure it wasn't the blackberry and bacardi one we preferred, twice!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. thanks for the cozy pattern dave. Have just about finished a neck warmer using the bow-tie pattern. Perhaps I'll be able to find my camera and load a pic. My DD constantly has the camera and more than half the time I have no idea where it is.
> 
> Dave I have a food question for you. I finally got around to making some soft boiled eggs (dippy) for breakfast today. (I usually scramble them or poach them) this may sound sill but how in the world to you get the shell off without having little bits in your food? I read that your English egg spoons have a little tip on the end.
> 
> ...


There are two tricks, the first is to use slightly older eggs, the whites of ultra-fresh eggs stick to the shell more. I'm not saying wait until they've gone off, but eggs change and ripen, super-fresh eggs are best for frying and poaching because the white is thicker and clings to the yolk; on the other hand, older eggs work better in baking and to make the perfect meringue: practice albumen-abuse and freeze the whites first, this de-natures them and you will get the best meringues and souffles ever!

To peel an egg neatly, always start with it pointy end down in the egg cup, give it a sharp _thwack_ with the back of the spoon then tap round to 'craze' the shell a little of the way down, you should then be able to peel away the top section with the shell sticking o the membrane. Traditional English silver egg spoons have a pointed end to dig into the shell and make peeling away the the top section easier. As with most things, it takes a bit of practice, that's why we give them to babies as Christening presents!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi dave and my other Tea Party friends. I hope everyone is doing great and feeling good. Hi Sam good to see you on line again. Are you feeling better after your trip? I'm sure it took a lot out of you. Have a great day all and chat later.


Hi there, how's your back coming along? I've been meaning to write, but this week got away from me rather, it's been hectic!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Something going on in my neck of the woods. We have the Plano Balloon Festival - just a few miles from me. I had planned to volunteer for this but glad I did not, as Gerry definitely could not have stood or participated for a full morning. We have had no rain in months - and now possible showers are delaying take-off of balloons for 1/2 hour. The sky full of hot air balloons is so colorful - the sound also sets off all the dogs in the area. This is combined with Arts and Crafts, Music and is a wonderful family activity.
> 
> Currently reading Blaggard's Moon to get in the right frame of mind for Talk Like a Pirate Day.
> 
> Spending the day tomorrow with stitching friends at "Tree House" and plan on working on dead fish hat.


I love balloon meets and try to get to the big Balloon Fiesta in the West of England, it is a great day out and they look wonderful floating across the sky.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ATLflightattendant said:


> Hello all,
> Thanks Dave for hosting...my first time to fly in for this one...have enjoyed viewing your recipes..plan on trying them.
> Everyone have a great weekend!
> Gayle


Hi Gayle, great to have you with us, glad you like all the receipts, it seems us knitters are also foodies, I've collected some great dishes too.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Hi Dave and everyone! Hope everyone is feeling good/better today. Dave that pudding receit really sounds interesting! Just a couple of questions: Should the mashed potatoes be hot or cold? How many individual puddings does this make?
> 
> Sam that cruise really sounds fun! I notice that the price isn't mentioned anywhere.......


Allow the potato to cool a little, you don't want the egg to start setting until it gets into the oven. Depending on the size of your ramekins, it makes 4-6.

To answer an earlier question, yes it is like a lemon souffle, the potato makes it very stable so it doesn't collapse.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Lisa, I wish you well on this.
> Dave, is this a dessert or part of the main meal, sort of like Yorkshire Pudding?
> I make my mashed potatoes very similar only have never had the lemon in it before. But I do use the egg in it. Looking foward to hearing what you have to say. Well going to bed, tomorrow will be a long day with a 7 hour drive to the Plowing Match. If anyone is going, please come see me in the WoodMaster Booth. And ask for Kathleen.


Yes it is a souffle dessert, all that sugar wouldn't go with the main course.

Have lots of fun at the match, I hope the weather is fine for you.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL...drank the failures ...too fun
Oooh ideas...maybe peach jam in Iced tea ..with peach schnapps....gotta try this one...lol

and BTW ..we call them ramikins here too...tiny baking dishes.



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave..
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> LOL...drank the failures ...too fun
> Oooh ideas...maybe peach jam in Iced tea ..with peach schnapps....gotta try this one...lol
> 
> and BTW ..we call them ramikins here too...tiny baking dishes.


I haven't made any peach jam this year, but there's some apricot in the cupboard, I bet that would work, we'll pick up a bottle of peach schnapps on the way home!

_The Lad_ is racing to-day, so we've brough our laptops with a _Mi-Fi_ connection and hopefully will be able to watch the _MotoGP_ qualifying via the internet on one and have the timing screens up on another, it gets underway in a little under an hour.

_The Lad_ is in the pits with his team, I'm watching along with his best friend, to cheer him on and/or console him if he throws himself and his bike down the road; I don't do the 'pushy-parent' thing, it embarrasses youngsters and can be so toxic it blights many boys careers because teams simply don't need the hassle. He's a big boy and knows where to find me if he needs any advice, I'm into independence!

I'm interested to see how he does to-day, it's a fast and furious sprint meet and he's riding in two classes. His engineer worked incredibly hard on his bikes last week, we're hoping he'll finish in the top ten, he's qualified 8th for the pit-scooter race which is pretty good.

Dave


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I had heard these cruises can be very expensive and that sometimes very little crafting is done. I guess it depends on how much time you wanted you wanted to put into it. Has anyone ever been on one of these cruises?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are an excellent parent Dave...Not flattering you falsely either...I do NOT do that..
But I feel we OWE our children the right to make their own mistakes...(within safety bounds)..and NO smoothering...and you see those pitfalls and avoid them. WTG Dad..
Oh Good Luck with his races...I just KNOW you are the parent in the stands yelling him on er..cheering him on...lolol

Ooooooh do let me know how the apricot Jam and Peach schnapps tastes...Sounds like a winner to me!!!!!!!!!!!



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...drank the failures ...too fun
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had heard these cruises can be very expensive and that sometimes very little crafting is done. I guess it depends on how much time you wanted you wanted to put into it. Has anyone ever been on one of these cruises?


A very good friend of mine is a spoon collector, he went on a 'cruise convention' and said it was brilliant with several areas of the ship reserved for exhibitions, lectures on their history and manufacture as well as a bar set aside for him and his fellow enthusiasts. It all depends on who is organising the event, but he's booked for the next one.

Many of my friends who are post-grad students working their way through their D.Phil in Art History by tutoring, work the Summer on cruise ships around the Mediterranean and as tour guides for up-market holiday companies specialising in historical-interest holidays.

Basically you have to read the small print, some are disappointing, but with others you could have experts on hand with a yard of letters after their name.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,I'm almost back. I am still catching up reading the posts from last weeks tea party. My friend has been here for almost two weeks and we've been knitting a lot. We've designed and made about six purses. 

I got a new smart phone and I'm still learning how to use it It has a great camera, maybe eventually I'll learn how to post some pictures. 

Glad to see you back Sam. Hope you all have a great day and enjoy this wonderfully cooler weather.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, you finally have an avatar to fit your name! I love it! Your recipes sound like winners - will you be posting them?


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well now I have learnt a new word. Ramekins. I will learn English yet. LOL
> ...


I've always known them as ramekins !


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

What a great idea is that, putting fruit jam in drinks to flavor them? It's one of those brilliant ideas that makes one wonder "Why haven't I heard of that before?". Humm... Orange marmalade in scotch...poor woman's Drambui! May I have a cocktail this evening instead of tea? Pretty please? lol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

janetnva said:


> What a great idea is that, putting fruit jam in drinks to flavor them? It's one of those brilliant ideas that makes one wonder "Why haven't I heard of that before?". Humm... Orange marmalade in scotch...poor woman's Drambui! May I have a cocktail this evening instead of tea? Pretty please? lol


You go for it! Cherry jam and apple schnapps came out quite well too!

Dave


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Morning Dave - and all! Well, it's morning here in Oregon anyway - and cold! Forty degrees when I got up - I'm happy for the furnace.
The Lemon Potato Pudding sounds good - I'll have to try that.
It was cold enough here a few days ago I actually made a small Beef Stew for the two of us and enough for two days. I'd been to the Saturday Market in Eugene and had all sorts of wonderful veggies. It's been months since I made anything that took some simmering time.
I have several Christmas projects going - well three at the moment - all on my new Harmony circs. I'm having such fun!
But we're also clearing out the things we had stored in the barn - giving, selling, recycling and finally as a last resort throwing away all those things that have been nagging at us.
Have a lovely weekend all and I'm looking forward to reading the rest of the Tea Party posts - I only read part of page one so far!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Hi all, Getting ready to attend GD's soccer game. Then going to stay with her and her brother while parents attend a surprise BD party tonite and a wedding tomorrow. GS's soccer game tomorrow. Will be there also.

Love the sound of the cruise, Sam. Unfortunately it's beyond my means no matter how much.

Julia


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning, just had my coffee and toast with crabapple marmalaide. It was quite tasty too! Bright and sunny here. Think I will pick some more crabapples today. Have a great day folks!
Dave,I hope the lad wins at his race today. I guess he will be a winner if he doesnt throw away the bike while jumping!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

lisa craft-- hope you mother will be all right my mother-in-law had her finger removed which had cancer but she stilled knitted for years till she died of old age in her late eighties good luck to her will keep he in my prayer
Jean


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all. I've been around, just haven't posted for awhile. I have a 3 day weekend off from work, what a pleasure! For some unknown reason, I decided to clean out some junk from the attic yesterday. UGH, what a mess, but its so much better! Cooler weather helped. Today I'm lazy,I've had my coffee and picked raspberries. I plan on making squash soup sometime this week with some cheese squash. Its called that because of its shape. Have a good weekend all. Good luck to your Lad, Dave. Am waiting to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in California and we call them ramekins here also. Bests,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

What is your recipe for the mashed potato casserole please, sounds great!
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I know the ramekins by the title "custard dishes".


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello everyone and thank you so much Dave for the recipe and for hosting. You are a GEM! Well, I have good news and bad news. My daughter is doing really really well and my Grandson teste negative for Lyme's Disease. The bad news is that my husband got 'fired without cause' on Friday. Right before the HUGE surprise party I had for him. We sold our medical practice 2 yrs ago to a huge conglomerate. My husband is one of the most popular and BEST Urologist's in town. They fired him 2 yrs to the date they purchsed the practice. Stole all our patients and then BOOM. He is taking it well but upset that he 'drank the Kool-aid'. This is happening to many physicians. It is so sad. Anyway's....I will just knit away and now my husband wants me to teach him to knit. He can already suture. ha ha...thank you all for this wonderful forum. I can't wait to try the pudding. I have a huge vegetable garden and will go and get a potatoe right now. Blessing to everyone. Anne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone mentioned potatoe candy on an earlier post. I don't know if this is the same but here is the recipe I was given 40 years ago.

Potatoe Peanut Butter Candy

Bake one large baking potatoe.
Scrap all the white out of the potatoe into a bowl.
While hot kneed in one box of confectioner sugar.
This will make a dough which you then roll or pat flat.
Spread onto dough peanut butter.
Roll up and refrigerate.
When chilled slice into bite size pieces.

I know it sounds weird but Mmmmm is it good. I haven't made it in 40 years and honestly don't know why!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Once, my mom in law, God Love Her!, called me over for tea because she wasn't feeling well and wanted company. It was the best tea I think I have ever tasted. It wasn't until I tried to stand up that I realized/learned that the tea had apricot brandy in it. !(((ggg My husband and I are married fifty years now. I say Mom had me over to tea "once". Believe me we shared many gallons of tea but only once with the apricot brandy because my husband told his mom that he wouldn't have me coming over if she was going to get me drunk. (((ggg It was one of the best/funniest visits though I think that Mom and I shared! (((gggg I wonder what my husband would think of me doctoring up tea w/schnapps! (((ggg You guys are too funny!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone and thank you so much Dave for the recipe and for hosting. You are a GEM! Well, I have good news and bad news. My daughter is doing really really well and my Grandson teste negative for Lyme's Disease. The bad news is that my husband got 'fired without cause' on Friday. Right before the HUGE surprise party I had for him. We sold our medical practice 2 yrs ago to a huge conglomerate. My husband is one of the most popular and BEST Urologist's in town. They fired him 2 yrs to the date they purchsed the practice. Stole all our patients and then BOOM. He is taking it well but upset that he 'drank the Kool-aid'. This is happening to many physicians. It is so sad. Anyway's....I will just knit away and now my husband wants me to teach him to knit. He can already suture. ha ha...thank you all for this wonderful forum. I can't wait to try the pudding. I have a huge vegetable garden and will go and get a potatoe right now. Blessing to everyone. Anne


I am happy for you and your grandson and the good news of your daughter. It should ease away the stress in that regards.
I am sad and frustrated by the lack of compassion shown towards your husband's former bosses. Is there no recourse for him to take action against these people?? He should fill out unemployment forms right away. Are there hospitals that are hiring?? There is always something happening positively and negatively in all our lives. It is good to share these things as sharing makes the burden easier to bear. Hugs for all those who need it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

practice albumen-abuse and freeze the whites first, this de-natures them and you will get the best meringues and souffles ever!

dave - you need to translate this for me - especially the first three words - the rest i understand.

also - with the lemon potato pudding - would it work in one large ramekin?

the puppies - what can i say - they are little bundles of unbridled energy - all of a sudden they will flop down and be instantly asleep - they up and going again. they wear me out. i am not sure i can keep them - i don't have the energy for all their needs. they need someone younger who can take them out and play with them and run around with them - i will get some pictures of them on yet this weekend.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i also wanted to thank all of you for the concern and the prayers and good wishes. they meant a lot. i have a ways to go but i do feel tons better and a lot of it is because of all of you. 

thanks again 

hugs -

sam


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you 5mmdpns..their probably is recourse. I will let him decide what he wants to do. Medicine has changed so much. It is sad. They want numbers and $$$$$$. My husband is one of the 'old fashioned' guys. I actually invited quite a few patients to the party. They become 'family' He is a wonderful MD and I am sure if he opens up another 'private' practice ALL of his patients will follow. I'm just not so sure I want to go through this again. 
Sam...how I do wish I could have one of those pups. I am extremely hard of hearing and I know from watching over my son's dog for a time that it was extremly helpful in ways I couldn't even imagine. Piper would hear things and nudge me. It was wonderful. Welcome back home and I hope you enjoyed your return to Seattle.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

It may be obvious to most, but how many frozen egg whites does it take to make a meringue? Do you thaw the egg whites firs, I imagine one would but... clearly not a pastry chef here! Thank you!!!
marilyn


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also midnight in Aragon where this weekend my petrolhead attention is focussed on the _MotoGP_. I've been busily making egg cosies and napkin rings because we're having a breakfast party with the racing on Sunday. If you haven't seen them yet and would like go have a go, the egg cosy is at:
> 
> ...


Good morning Dave & all. It has cooled off quite a bit here in Connecticut so my mornings of coffee, cigs & knitting on the back deck have come to an end. Oh well, I don't mind because in another 8 weeks I will be living in Phoenix Az & I will be able to resume my morning coffee/cig/knit routine outside once again. I am 3/4 of the way done with DH's sweater. I have realized that when I am making a bigger item than baby sizes or socks, I go thru 4 phases of emotion. Phase 1 is anticipation & excitement of starting a new pattern. 1/3 of the way thru, phase 2 kicks in with boredom & thoughts of impatience at getting the item done. I put the item down & work on other items alternately. Then nearing the end, about 2/3 done, the excitement & anticipation of finishing the item kicks in & I can't put my big project down for want of not only finally finishing it, but, seeing it as a whole & giving it to the intended person & seeing the joy on their face when they see it, try it on & can't wait to wear it. The 4th & final phase is one of great relief that the item is done & the mindset that I will make the item again at another time or I will never make the item again & literally throw the pattern in the trash. I have learned to control my pattern stash by throwing the hated pattern away, never to be seen again & keeping the patterns I have enjoyed making & having on hand as a consideration when looking for something to make. 
I hope everyone enjoys the weekend & the tea party that Dave so graciously hosts for us on a regular basis.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i also wanted to thank all of you for the concern and the prayers and good wishes. they meant a lot. i have a ways to go but i do feel tons better and a lot of it is because of all of you.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> ...


Sam, I am happy that you are mending and feeling a bit better. Sometimes rest in one's own home is the best. I am glad I had mentioned you needed prayers and good wishes here on the Tea Party last week. I hoped you didnt mind that. Puppies are wonderful balls of fun but they do take a lot of time and energy. Is there someone who can help you out a little with them? Are you able to get back to your knitting, or is that still on hold for a while?? If you are, what are you making now?? 
Today I am casting on for a pair of slippers for my brother in law. Christmas is coming up very shortly -- about 100 days left before stuff has to get out in the mail!


----------



## marmarcas (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I would think that if you are okay on a fishing boat out on the ocean (don't know about just lakes or rivers) that you should be just fine on a cruise ship. Ships have stabilizers--fishing boats don't. Be sure to get a stateroom on a lower deck and as close to midship as possible. The higher the deck, the more movement; if you're in the bow the more bobbing up and down due to cutting through waves. The stern is more stable than the bow, but not as stable as midship. However the public rooms are all over the ship so you will have a variety of movement.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Kneonknitter, you said it very well! We probably all go through the same phases, but you described it perfectly. Good luck with your move.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Kneonknitter, you said it very well! We probably all go through the same phases, but you described it perfectly. Good luck with your move.


Thanks Doris!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> camillia - i am not going on the cruise - just found it interesting and thought the group would too. it does sound like fun though.
> 
> sam


It does sound like fun! I've never been on a cruise but, this does sound like something I would do. 
I hope you're feeling better than last week Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn - tons better - thanks for asking. i still take naps though. of course i never needed an execuse to take a nap. lol

sam


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Mornin all

Cool here in So Cal the last few days. What a relief!! The sun came out late yesterday afternoon, but it didn't get hot. I had to put on a sweatshirt and heavy socks.

Sam, thanks for the link to the Caribbean Cruise. I'd love to do that, but I live on the West Coast, add the cost of flying to FLA to the cost of the cruise, eek. Not doable for me anymore.

FIreball Dave - the pudding sounds terrific. Kind of reminds me of a potato kugel (a kugel is the Jewish word for pudding) that my mother would make during Passover, albeit without the milk, butter, lemon or sugar). That being said the pudding could be made exactly the same and had for desert after a dairy meal. Yum. And it sounds great as a Break the Fast dish after Yom Kippur. I'll contribute it to the family's Break the Fast gathering.

Still working on a Ripple pattern scarf in three yarns that I started 2 weeks ago. Can't seem to stay focused.

I have a dinner date tonite with my high school sweetheart (50 years ago). That should be interesting. 

Have a great weekend all and I'll check in again probably in a few hours.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

marmarcas said:


> Hi, I would think that if you are okay on a fishing boat out on the ocean (don't know about just lakes or rivers) that you should be just fine on a cruise ship. Ships have stabilizers--fishing boats don't. Be sure to get a stateroom on a lower deck and as close to midship as possible. The higher the deck, the more movement; if you're in the bow the more bobbing up and down due to cutting through waves. The stern is more stable than the bow, but not as stable as midship. However the public rooms are all over the ship so you will have a variety of movement.


In addition, if you happen to be on a ship and the rocking is getting to you, pick a focal point and hold it until it calms down. Though I find the bow bouncing up and down, cutting through the waves is harder to take than the side by side motion. Also, in the Navy, dramamine is handed out like candy as soon as the seas get rough.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Just had my first grapefruit in many, many years. I'd been on a statin med for hicholestrol and was instructed to stop taking it b/c of muscle aches.

Grapefruits have always been one of my favs. It was so delish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - all the statins i was ever on made my joints ache almost immediately - i stayed on one for over three months thinking it would go away. wrong. it took a good three or four months for the aches to finally go away. 

i eat oatmeal and cherios a rather regular basis - otherwise i refuse to worry about it. if it gets too high my doctor will think of something.

hope you feel better soon.

and yes - grapefruit are wonderful

sam


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I use my raspberries that I freeze in a cordial.
20 oz. frozen raspberries
1 3/4 cups sugar
3/4 cup water
3 1/2 cups brandy (I like the cherry flavor one)
combine raspberry, sugar, and water in a medium saucepan and cook over medium-high heat until sugar dissolves.
bring the mixture to a boil and reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.
remove from heat , and let cool
pour the raspberry mixture into a 1-gallon glass jar.
add brandy and stir well.
cover mixture tightly and store in a dark place at room temperature at least two weeks. shake jar gently once a day.
pour mixture through a wire mesh strainer. I do this several times.Discard the raspberries. Then line the strainer with 2 layers cheese cloth and strain into jars. I put it into my brandy jar I used for the recipe. 
This can be used with a glass of 7-up etc.or however you want.Enjoy


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG!!!! And here I am counting off the DAYS to our 50th!!! Did you ever wonder if you would make it to 61....or any year for that matter!!!! LOL
Many good wishes and much happiness to you both!!!
Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave..
> ...


There you go, Dave, Impressing us again, with how thorough you are !


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Anne I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I also am very sorry for his patients, I know they would all follow him. Physicians today seem to have no time to talk to patients and everything is about the bottom line. I think it is a wonderful idea to teach him to knit. Cables especially would give him a good mental challenge.

It is really good news about your daughter and grandson, My sister was feeling so bad that she went back to her "old fashioned physician". He doesn't believe that she has Lymes disease and took her off all medications to retest her. She will be retested next week and hopefully we'll have the results the next week.

The best to you and yours and have a great weekend.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Sam, So glad you're back. Enjoy being home and keep on getting better.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Sam, So glad you're back. Enjoy being home and keep on getting better.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just read your recipe to DH. I have told him what a good cook you are and that you are also a racing fan like us. He says that if I really, really, really like you, someday, he might share his bread pudding recipe with you.... It is infamous -- The hard sauce is fabulous and it is very similar to Commander's Palace in New Orleans. I will have him dig it out and retype it for you. Maybe for next week.
> 
> Himself is driving a little this week but still seriously restricted form doing anything so is in constant need of entertaining. We went to see "The Help" this week and "Senna". Very, very, interesting documentary. A definite "must see" for all Grand Prix race fans.


If you share the bread pudding recipe with Dave, will you also share it with the rest of us? My husband, also a racing fan, adores bread pudding!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Maryanne...the next few months will be a challenge. My husband is a work-a-holic. But, I know that God has plans and when He closes a door, He opens a window...my DH keeps saying that he hopes the window isn't on the 50th floor. Oh my. Hope your sister's tests come up negative. I will keep her in my prayers. Best to you also!! Anne


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone and thank you so much Dave for the recipe and for hosting. You are a GEM! Well, I have good news and bad news. My daughter is doing really really well and my Grandson teste negative for Lyme's Disease. The bad news is that my husband got 'fired without cause' on Friday. Right before the HUGE surprise party I had for him. We sold our medical practice 2 yrs ago to a huge conglomerate. My husband is one of the most popular and BEST Urologist's in town. They fired him 2 yrs to the date they purchsed the practice. Stole all our patients and then BOOM. He is taking it well but upset that he 'drank the Kool-aid'. This is happening to many physicians. It is so sad. Anyway's....I will just knit away and now my husband wants me to teach him to knit. He can already suture. ha ha...thank you all for this wonderful forum. I can't wait to try the pudding. I have a huge vegetable garden and will go and get a potatoe right now. Blessing to everyone. Anne


I'm so sorry about what happened to your husband! Same thing happened to the husband of another friend, a radiologist. He found a good new position but it meant they moved from New England to western PA - but everyone has a positive attitude, the kids are grown and on their own, and hopefully everything will turn out well.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> It may be obvious to most, but how many frozen egg whites does it take to make a meringue? Do you thaw the egg whites firs, I imagine one would but... clearly not a pastry chef here! Thank you!!!
> marilyn


Depends on your recipe. The one I use calls for 3 egg whites so I freeze them in 1/2 cup containers that hold that amount.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Doris and Sam, I didn't know that about statins. We just passed on going hiking with some younger friends b/c Joe's hip is aching and he's also been on statins for years (more precautionary than b/c of very high cholesterol). I'm going to tell him about this as soon as he gets home!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hallo Dave and all the other guests. I'm now back from London, tired out and a lot poorer. Most of my money went on fares - even tho'I've an Oyster card. I had a shock at the 30% increase in the single bus fare - from 1 pound to 1 pound 30. They are really keeping Ken Livingstone's promise that the Londoners would be paying for the Olympics and not the rest of the country. I didn't see you or Rebecca up Charing Cross Road. Did I perhaps miss you amongst all the thousands??

I wanted to give you my favourite cake recipe at this visit but I'm too tired to do it right now. I'll give it to you all next time. I have to dig out the sock I started knitting before I went away. I'm up to the heel and decided I'd better stop there so I would know where I was when I re-started (it's my first attempt at socks). Bye everyone, this has just been a short call. Don't eat too much. I personally re-discovered my favourite Bakewell tarts in London; haven't had them for years. Managed to get a box back to Germany in one piece and my husband likes them, too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ronni said:


> OMG!!!! And here I am counting off the DAYS to our 50th!!! Did you ever wonder if you would make it to 61....or any year for that matter!!!! LOL
> Many good wishes and much happiness to you both!!!
> Hugs,
> Ronni


Yes, Ronni, there were many times when I thought of calling it quits! Don't we all? You really have to work at it. As a woman once told me, the effort is usually 75% for the woman and 25% for the man, or some percentages like that -- you get the idea. LOL We have two grandchildren under the age of 27 who married and called it quits a couple of years later. Apparently, they didn't take the commitment seriously. We knew each other for 3 years before we married and still there were things about DH I didn't find out until "after" we were married. I guess that's true of most couples. But we've been faithful to each other for all these years. We enjoy each other's company more now than we did before we retired -- it just gets better the older we get. So look forward to the next however many years you have together. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Good dy from the bustling hamlet of Dickson, Alberta. Two big events going on this weekend. A wedding today at the Danish Mational Museun, and tomorrow the Dickon Store Museun is having their annnual harvestfest. Lots of good Danish food, music, vendors and games for the kids. I'm scheduled to be behimd the food kiosk form 2 til 4:30 PM.
There's also a pottery and gift shop nearby and , at my suggestion, she has made some yarn bowls. She gave me one to try, and with my input, has made a second batch. I love her pottery designs and colors, and the yarn bowl is doingits' job, keeping my sock yarn from rolling on the floor, collecting cat and dog hair


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> Good dy from the bustling hamlet of Dickson, Alberta. Two big events going on this weekend. A wedding today at the Danish Mational Museun, and tomorrow the Dickon Store Museun is having their annnual harvestfest. Lots of good Danish food, music, vendors and games for the kids. I'm scheduled to be behimd the food kiosk form 2 til 4:30 PM.
> There's also a pottery and gift shop nearby and , at my suggestion, she has made some yarn bowls. She gave me one to try, and with my input, has made a second batch. I love her pottery designs and colors, and the yarn bowl is doingits' job, keeping my sock yarn from rolling on the floor, collecting cat and dog hair


Do you have a photo of your yarn bowl?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa, I will keep your mom in my prayers, Tell her that another cancer patient says to keep a good attitude and not to give up the fight. She needs to be deterimined to beat this dis-ease in her life. You can pm me if you have questions. I have been living with Non Hodgkins Lymphoma since 2004. But the best med for me is a good attitude and trying to stay positive. There is always hope.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It was in the nail & spread to the rest of the toe. We have to wait on more tests to see if it is in any of the lymph nodes & go from there.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns and the pudding recipe - it sounds good


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Where in Germany do you live? I was born in Germany, raised until age 13, then moved to US, CA. . Have tons of relatives in the Old Country.

Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dandylion, will you post your receipts/recipies for us or send them pm to me, I would love to try them especially the crabmeat appetizer.



dandylion said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > The plowing match is in Prescott-Russell near Hawkesbury Ontario, Canada. It is from Sept. 20-24 8:30 am to 5 pm each day.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful time on your dinner date. I had a date after 17 years with my high school sweetie and we've now been married almost 19 years!



dorisage said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Cool here in So Cal the last few days. What a relief!! The sun came out late yesterday afternoon, but it didn't get hot. I had to put on a sweatshirt and heavy socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

They are ramekins or custard cups here Dave, I never heard of the word ramekins until my daughter came back from culinary school. She and her boyfriend wanted to make creme burlee' for us. I hope I got the spelling right. So for Christmas one year a purchased some for him. Of course the are a little different than custard cups but both work well for custards and puddings. I have been known to use coffee cups when I don't have a ramekin or custard cup to make baked puddings.



FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well now I have learnt a new word. Ramekins. I will learn English yet. LOL
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ann also wish your Dr. husband the best. The "old fashioned" doctors who actually care about their patients just can't be beat! I absolutely can not stand some of the group physicians now days...you see the physicians assistant more than the actual doctor. I recently had surgery and saw the doctor a total of 5 minutes in all counting pre-surgery visits and post surgery visits. I told him I really did not like that and missed the personal care and concern that used to be shown patients! But like you said when a door closes God opens a window. An no it won't be on the 50th floor! Keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. Gwen


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

In the states it is the NASCAR race to the chase for the Championship starting on Sunday. I hope we have a new champion this year and not Jimmy Johnson again. It is time for a change. Also cool weather in Minnesota, so it is time to start mittens and scarfs for the grandkids.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone and thank you so much Dave for the recipe and for hosting. You are a GEM! Well, I have good news and bad news. My daughter is doing really really well and my Grandson teste negative for Lyme's Disease. The bad news is that my husband got 'fired without cause' on Friday. Right before the HUGE surprise party I had for him. We sold our medical practice 2 yrs ago to a huge conglomerate. My husband is one of the most popular and BEST Urologist's in town. They fired him 2 yrs to the date they purchsed the practice. Stole all our patients and then BOOM. He is taking it well but upset that he 'drank the Kool-aid'. This is happening to many physicians. It is so sad. Anyway's....I will just knit away and now my husband wants me to teach him to knit. He can already suture. ha ha...thank you all for this wonderful forum. I can't wait to try the pudding. I have a huge vegetable garden and will go and get a potatoe right now. Blessing to everyone. Anne


Locally we have lost some very good doctors. If they want to leave the medical center with which they are associated, I understand they are not allowed to practice within fifty miles. So they stop practicing or move away.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Doris and Sam, I didn't know that about statins. We just passed on going hiking with some younger friends b/c Joe's hip is aching and he's also been on statins for years (more precautionary than b/c of very high cholesterol). I'm going to tell him about this as soon as he gets home!


I think muscle ache is one of the listed side effects.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> practice albumen-abuse and freeze the whites first, this de-natures them and you will get the best meringues and souffles ever!
> 
> dave - you need to translate this for me - especially the first three words - the rest i understand.
> 
> also - with the lemon potato pudding - would it work in one large ramekin?


Albumen is the sticky substance in egg white, it has lots of uses and similar to latex and is dissolved in water. As an egg ripens the water content of the white changes as does the structure of the albumen. Extreme cold causes the water to form crystals, this changes the albumen's structure and makes them easier to whisk to the degree required for meringues and souffles.

If I have time I take the number of whites I will need from the freezer to thaw out, then when I separate the eggs, put the fresh whites into the freezer for next time.

The process is called 'de-naturing' and was the subject of a university research study some years ago.

If you use a large souffle dish it will take much longer to cook, you will have to be careful to ensure the edges and bottom don't get too hard before the centre is cooked.

Hope that helps 
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> It may be obvious to most, but how many frozen egg whites does it take to make a meringue? Do you thaw the egg whites firs, I imagine one would but... clearly not a pastry chef here! Thank you!!!
> marilyn


How many depends on the size of the eggs and how much meringue you need, I usually use two or three.

Yes, you thaw the whites before using them, a couple of hours in a warm kitchen is usually all it takes.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hello everyone,I'm almost back. I am still catching up reading the posts from last weeks tea party. My friend has been here for almost two weeks and we've been knitting a lot. We've designed and made about six purses.
> 
> I got a new smart phone and I'm still learning how to use it It has a great camera, maybe eventually I'll learn how to post some pictures.
> 
> Glad to see you back Sam. Hope you all have a great day and enjoy this wonderfully cooler weather.


Smugphones are great, but they never seem to do things quite they way one expects, they just snigger at our ignorance! I'm glad I didn't send my old phone for recycling because it's much easier to use as a telephone and typing text messages on a touchscreen is a bore!

Dave


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Hey Sam, I have often seen these cruises advertised but funny thing - they never tell you how much$$$$. Sounds like it would be fun though.


According to their website, the cost is $1,537 per person, double occupancy, with a special rate for non-knitters. The $1,537 includes:

"your stateroom accommodations, all meals at a variety of both glamorous and casual on-board restaurants, complimentary 24 hour-a-day stateroom service, all knitting classees and evening knitting events, complimentary materials and supplies for all classes, fantastic goodie bag, and entertainment at a variety of clubs, bars and lounges, a full casino including table games and slots, Vegas style shows, choice of pools, complete fitness center, duty free shops, a private group cocktail party, all standard on-board gratuities, and government taxes, port charges and fees."


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > It may be obvious to most, but how many frozen egg whites does it take to make a meringue? Do you thaw the egg whites firs, I imagine one would but... clearly not a pastry chef here! Thank you!!!
> ...


I think I remember that it is better to whip egg whites that are at room temperature rather than colder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daraallen - if i had the money i would go - think it would be a blast.

sam



DaraAllen said:


> Tarheel Julie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sam, I have often seen these cruises advertised but funny thing - they never tell you how much$$$$. Sounds like it would be fun though.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, statins do cause muscle aches and joint aches and stomach problems. The doctors do not tell you these things. The pharmacist is the one to check with for these side effects and for any medication side effects you may have. The statins are also responsible for any "memory gaps" you may be experiencing too.
Anyone who is on cardiovascular medication should not eat any grapefruit or foods containing grapefruit. There is a naturally occuring chemical in them that prevents the medication from working. It is wise to check with the pharmacist with all the medications that a person takes.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a very difficult time for us and I can't tell you how much all of your well wishes are helping. I just read some of the posts to my DH and he said "these are wonderful people, aren't they?" I just smiled and said 'yup'. Thank you. I know the next few months will be difficult. My husband is in a pretty deep slump. But, I have tremendous faith and know that all will be well. Bless you all and thank you, Anne


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DaraAllen said:


> Tarheel Julie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sam, I have often seen these cruises advertised but funny thing - they never tell you how much$$$$. Sounds like it would be fun though.
> ...


Dara, I checked prices for the cruise with our travel agent. The rate of $1537 is probably for an inside cabin. The travel agent's rate for an inside cabin is $1099, but that rate doesn't include gratuities (which are about $11 per day per passenger with Holland America), and does not include government taxes, port charges and fees.

Stitch 'n Beach lists at least 8 classes, all interesting, furnishes all materials for the classes, and you get to make 4 items. So, all in all, it's not a bad price.

And I know from traveling almost exclusively on Holland America, that their food and service are great. I'm tempted to go, but don't like making firm plans that far in advance. Of course, if it's like most cruises, you can cancel up to 90 days in advance without a penalty. Will have to give it more thought.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave, Not totally sure what they call them in the USA, but here in Canada they are Ceramic Dishes or French Onion Soup bowls etc.



FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well now I have learnt a new word. Ramekins. I will learn English yet. LOL
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Dave. We did not get away today as planned. We had a lot of packing up to do so will get away very very early in the morning. I do so very much enjoy this show, so once we are set up, it will be fun. Take care. I will not be up long tonight. Kathleen



FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa, I wish you well on this.
> ...


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Dara and Doris for the price info - it sounds like a good deal - but I think I will have to save my pennies for a few more years before I can afford it. Anyway, I'd rather buy yarn :lol: 

Question for our UK friends - what is a "Bakewell Tart?"


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, the yarn bowl sounds like a good idea would like to see it. Has cooled down here in Michigan, great sleeping and knitting weather. Enter socks, mittens, fleted hat and purse, crochet afghan, and other items in the Fair yesterday. We will go back on Wed to see how we did. Always alot to do this time of year. Canned tomatoes, peaches and corn, madw lots of grape jelly this week. Am ready to sit and knit for awhile. Made two (2) of the mayonaisse cakes last week! Hibby and I ate the first one and we gave away the second. Good stuff. I have a question. Is this really a knitting site or an eating site? Ha, ha thanks Dave it is always fun.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave,

So far it's been almost ok with my smugphone. As I have admitted before, I am severely technologically challenged, and a computer and this phone are more than enough for me.My computer is inhabited by gremlins who continually change my settings and my downloads disappear. I did not want to have to learn or have a machine for each function. It's a good thing thing that I rarely text. I agree that the old style is much better phonewise.

I am fortunate that I can use a remote. My husband was such an electronics nut that he hated to lose command of anything so I rarely used anything. I am determined to learn this phone and hope that I do not become so frustrated that I lose my Irish temper, Wish me luck, I will need it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Bakewell Tart
The Bakewell Tart, not to be confused with the Bakewell Pudding, is a shortcrust pastry with a layer of jam and a sponge filling with almonds. The Bakewell Pudding on the other hand is a flaky pastry, with a layer of jam and an egg and almond filling. The tart then can be covered with a layer of fondant. Only the pudding originates from the Derbyshire town of Bakewell.
TartThe tart version consists of a shortcrust pastry shell, spread with jam and covered with a sponge-like filling enriched with ground almonds (known as frangipane). They may also be covered with nuts such as almonds and peanuts. Alternative flavours, including blackcurrant, strawberry and apple are also produced.

A Cherry Bakewell is a variation of the tart where the frangipane is covered with a top layer of almond flavoured icing and a single half glacé cherry, also known as a Bakewell Cake.

Recipes abound, for example those given by Eliza Acton (1845) and Mrs Beeton (1861), and modern commercial examples are to be found in most cake shops and on every supermarket shelf. The name only became common in the 20th century

Pudding 
The Old Original Bakewell Pudding ShopThe recipe still used in The Old Original Bakewell Pudding Shop consists of a puff pastry shell with a layer of jam, covered with a filling of eggs, sugar, butter and almond flavoured icing .



Tarheel Julie said:


> Thanks Dara and Doris for the price info - it sounds like a good deal - but I think I will have to save my pennies for a few more years before I can afford it. Anyway, I'd rather buy yarn :lol:
> 
> Question for our UK friends - what is a "Bakewell Tart?"


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, KBW1953......sounds good!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Thanks, KBW1953......sounds good!


I am not from the UK, but my grandparents and Dad are, and I remember seeing these tarts as a child. One grandfather was from Leicestershire right near to Derbyshire and my grandmother was from Nottinghamshire, also close to Derbyshire. There was a "Bakewell Mee" in my family background as a matter of fact.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well my dear friends. I must bid you adieu and pack up the computer components for my internet. I am taking the laptop with me to the Plowing Match and will need these components to get online. I will be leaving very very early in the morning and we have a long journey of 7 hours to get to the show. We are hauling our toy hauler behind us. What is a toy hauler? It is a large trailer with cargo bay in the back and living quarters in the front. We put some of our furnaces in the back for the shows, and then we have our accommodations with us when we get there. It works well for us. I will check in occassionally when we get there. I wish everyone a grand tea party and will try to catch up when I can. Take care. Kathleen


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Have fun!



KBW-1953 said:


> Well my dear friends. I must bid you adieu and pack up the computer components for my internet. I am taking the laptop with me to the Plowing Match and will need these components to get online. I will be leaving very very early in the morning and we have a long journey of 7 hours to get to the show. We are hauling our toy hauler behind us. What is a toy hauler? It is a large trailer with cargo bay in the back and living quarters in the front. We put some of our furnaces in the back for the shows, and then we have our accommodations with us when we get there. It works well for us. I will check in occassionally when we get there. I wish everyone a grand tea party and will try to catch up when I can. Take care. Kathleen


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

janetnva said:


> What a great idea is that, putting fruit jam in drinks to flavor them? It's one of those brilliant ideas that makes one wonder "Why haven't I heard of that before?". Humm... Orange marmalade in scotch...poor woman's Drambui! May I have a cocktail this evening instead of tea? Pretty please? lol


I guess we do the opposite, but similar, thing for our Bloody Marys... with all the goodies and ingredients, we just started putting about a 1/4 cup of our favorite salsa in the tomato juice... and whenever possible, we put it in V-8 juice instead... lots of flavor layers and really good... the vodka is fine, but honestly, i really don't miss it with all the flavor in the mix...

and ps... we've always called them ramekins and custard cups, probably just a different part of the country...America is a BIG place....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Doris T.....wow...61 years! FANTASTIC :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought we were doing well at 37 years! You've got a few on us. I am so impressed!
Best wishes...hope you had a rip-roarin' celebration  
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What is "cheese squash'? Never heard of it.
Carol (IL)


buckybear said:


> Good Morning all. I've been around, just haven't posted for awhile. I have a 3 day weekend off from work, what a pleasure! For some unknown reason, I decided to clean out some junk from the attic yesterday. UGH, what a mess, but its so much better! Cooler weather helped. Today I'm lazy,I've had my coffee and picked raspberries. I plan on making squash soup sometime this week with some cheese squash. Its called that because of its shape. Have a good weekend all. Good luck to your Lad, Dave. Am waiting to hear how it turns out.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Someone mentioned potatoe candy on an earlier post. I don't know if this is the same but here is the recipe I was given 40 years ago.
> 
> Potatoe Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> ...


approx how thick is the peanut butter, you didn't give an amount and potatoes might be different sizes, so i figured you must go by how thick? sounds good and i have had a candy with white bottom and peanut butter top...wondering if that was it...


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Wow the tea party has been going for 10 pages already ! It sounds like you have all been busy. Everything good in our part of the world, beautiful sunny days almost beach weather. I have an easy recipe for you all:

Rosa's 3 Ingredient fruit slice

1 cup Self raising white flour
1 cup mixed dried fruit (or sultanas)
1 tin of condensed milk (about a cup sized tin)

mix all ingredients together add a bit of water to the condensed milk tin if you need more liquid. The mixture should come together well and is usually slightly sticky. Press into a greased and lined slice tray. Cook on about 180 or 350 moderate oven for about 30 minutes or until a nice golden color.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Anne,
You have had a rough year! Glad the news about your daughter is good....so sorry about your husband. My Dad was an old fashioned doctor.....big black bag, made house calls, on call 24/7, etc. We would get paid in eggs and chickens or traded services. I think it would break his heart dealing with the medical community these days. I believe most doctors enter the profession in order to bring health and healing to people...but the "corporate conglomorates" have really ruined the good practice of medicine. I have heard of many stories like your husband's, some from the patients' view point. They are devastated! Losing doctors they have gone to all their lives. It all seems so wrong. You are in our hearts and prayers....I DO believe in silver linings. Tell your husband to hang in....be creative. We care for you!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam, don't you think we could put together a fantastic cruise along the shores of Lake Erie? Given the creative folk who post on the Tea Party, I think we could have some great times! It would be cheaper, too.
Carol (IL)



thewren said:


> thanks daraallen - if i had the money i would go - think it would be a blast.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maelinde, I hope you don't think we've forgotten about the Barbie incident that you were to tell us about. lol...
Enquiring minds want to know. lol...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, what a beautiful day it has been. we got up and after grabing a cup of java we hit some yard sales, it was a city wide thing going on. we really didn't find many great bargains. but still fun. we did go to the farmers market, we got yellow crook neck squash, some homemade peach jelly, and some homemade cinnamon rolls. we hit all three vendors there. 
next wk i am fixing some pinto beans with cornbread and some fried squash and pot. love these coated in corn meal. 
this past wk. i fixed some veggie soup. love this weather. i just took out a chicken and rice cass. i sorta adlibed i added the cr. soups and broths and a can of mushrooms and corn, and put cheese on top when it was done. i am fixing some deviled eggs and a salad to go with it. 
yarn lady what wild rice and chix salad are you talking about got recipes????????
talking about the potato pudding, my mom used to make a fantastic candy with baked pot. and when done it tasted like mounds candy bars. 
dorisage how did the date go with the HS sweetheart? today, i have been working on my slouch hat for nephew, learned how to add one. to increase. inbetween i vacumed and dh shampooed. this new puppy is the dickens to house break. she will be outside for hours and come in to do her bussiness. we have started crateing her again when we leave. hard headed little thing she is. later guys.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely! Enquiring minds.....


Poledra65 said:


> Maelinde, I hope you don't think we've forgotten about the Barbie incident that you were to tell us about. lol...
> Enquiring minds want to know. lol...


 :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - i think we would have a great time - maybe we should think about it.

sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow the tea party has been going for 10 pages already ! It sounds like you have all been busy. Everything good in our part of the world, beautiful sunny days almost beach weather. I have an easy recipe for you all:
> 
> ...


Hi Rosa, this sounds delish!! Please tell me, though, what size pan is a slice tray? Is it like a bread pan, or a 9x13 cake pan? I've not come across that term before.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maelinde, I hope you don't think we've forgotten about the Barbie incident that you were to tell us about. lol...
> Enquiring minds want to know. lol...


I think she forgot on purpose - she has been awfully quiet this weekend. I think I remember her saying she'd have a busy weekend, though.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wow the tea party has been going for 10 pages already ! It sounds like you have all been busy. Everything good in our part of the world, beautiful sunny days almost beach weather. I have an easy recipe for you all:
> 
> ...


this sounds similar to the Cuppa, Cuppa, Cuppa mentioned in the movie, Steel Magnolias... Dolly Parton lists one cuppa flour, one cuppa sugar and a can of fruit cocktail (the third cuppa, i guess)...mix, it's sticky.... and bake... it's rich, so she serves it on ice cream!!! lol


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

settleg said:


> Someone mentioned potatoe candy on an earlier post. I don't know if this is the same but here is the recipe I was given 40 years ago.
> 
> Potatoe Peanut Butter Candy
> 
> ...


I bet this was a depression recipe, along with the RItz cracker apple pie. anyone remember that


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The Ritz Cracker apple pie was one of my mother's favorite recipes. Hadn't thought about it for ages. It was delicious, and most people didn't know they weren't eating apples.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi Siouxann

a slice tray is usually shallow so you can get it out easily about and mine is 9 or 10 inches wide and about 12 inches long. I usually make do with what pan I can find. After it cools for a while I cut it into squares....easy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Phew! Almost everything is ready, so the cook (me) is having a coffee break before our guests (the gannets) arrive for brekkers, 125cc warm-up is at 7:40 and a few of the lads always come for that. The first race is at 10:00 BST (London Time). It looks a bit like an electronics store with all the laptops and tablets set up so nobody misses any of the action. It's all very informal, just a good excuse for a bunch of petrolheads to get together - a sort of male equivalent of a _Girly Lunch!_.

_The Lad_ rode exceptionally well yesterday, coming sixth in one race and THIRD in the other, so it will be a celebration breakfast too, just as well I have a case of _Buck's Fizz_ on ice! He has another trophy to show off which I see has been strategically placed, ready for a turn-by-turn account!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi Siouxann
> 
> a slice tray is usually shallow so you can get it out easily about and mine is 9 or 10 inches wide and about 12 inches long. I usually make do with what pan I can find. After it cools for a while I cut it into squares....easy.


Sounds like a sheet cake pan or a jelly roll pan.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Sam, don't you think we could put together a fantastic cruise along the shores of Lake Erie? Given the creative folk who post on the Tea Party, I think we could have some great times! It would be cheaper, too.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea. I would much rather go on a cruise where the weather is not hot. I really don't care for sweaty knitting, and I wouldn't want to be stuck inside in the air conditioning to be able to knit. How lovely it would be to sit on deck knitting, talking, and watch the beautiful lakeshore roll by.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Phew! Almost everything is ready, so the cook (me) is having a coffee break before our guests (the gannets) arrive for brekkers, 125cc warm-up is at 7:40 and a few of the lads always come for that. The first race is at 10:00 BST (London Time). It looks a bit like an electronics store with all the laptops and tablets set up so nobody misses any of the action. It's all very informal, just a good excuse for a bunch of petrolheads to get together - a sort of male equivalent of a _Girly Lunch!_.
> 
> _The Lad_ rode exceptionally well yesterday, coming sixth in one race and THIRD in the other, so it will be a celebration breakfast too, just as well I have a case of _Buck's Fizz_ on ice! He has another trophy to show off which I see has been strategically placed, ready for a turn-by-turn account!
> 
> Dave


_Congratulations to the Lad!_ This is very exciting and you must be thrilled too! Enjoy the drinks and the breakfast!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

_The Lad_ rode exceptionally well yesterday, coming sixth in one race and THIRD in the other, so it will be a celebration breakfast too, just as well I have a case of _Buck's Fizz_ on ice! He has another trophy to show off which I see has been strategically placed, ready for a turn-by-turn account!

Dave[/quote]

Yes, you need a well deserved break. Congrats to The Lad for his placements in the races plus a Trophy. Way to go!! Have a Grand Day of celebrating and fun for the Petrolheads...LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Is this the same as a jelly roll pan?
Carol (IL)



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi Siouxann
> 
> a slice tray is usually shallow so you can get it out easily about and mine is 9 or 10 inches wide and about 12 inches long. I usually make do with what pan I can find. After it cools for a while I cut it into squares....easy.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry about your hubby losing his job....it is awful how mean and hateful AND unscrupulous people can 
hugs,
Ronni


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - congrats to the lad - sounds like this is going to be a greak brekkers - hope all of you have a great time.

sam


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the info...I love it when a person with knowledge shares it with those of us that DON'T!!!!

Do you also have a complete recipe?.....being new to this forum I must have missed it!
Hugs,
Ronni




t


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

Me too, Rosa....I have no idea what size of a pan tat is!
Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## Ronni (Feb 14, 2011)

I made a "Apple" pie using zucchini...my DSIL loved it til my DGD told it wasn't made with apples! Now whenever I make him a apple puie he asks what it is made from!

Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anne - so sorry about your husband's job - i do believe though that the new open window will lead to something good. i don't understand big business or the bottom line mentality. think that is partially why we are in the troube we are now. need to get back to the basic's of living - and a simpler way of life.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We all had a jolly breakfast/brunch and enjoyed watching the MotoGP together, motorsports are much more fun with a group of friends. Everybody took their egg cosy with them as a souvenir, so it was worth making them!

The next three races are in the middle of the night for us in the UK, although one or two friends usually come round for a midnight feast with the Japanese races and a very early breakfast with the Australian races on Phillip Island in a month's time.

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Anne,
> You have had a rough year! Glad the news about your daughter is good....so sorry about your husband. My Dad was an old fashioned doctor.....big black bag, made house calls, on call 24/7, etc. We would get paid in eggs and chickens or traded services. I think it would break his heart dealing with the medical community these days. I believe most doctors enter the profession in order to bring health and healing to people...but the "corporate conglomorates" have really ruined the good practice of medicine. I have heard of many stories like your husband's, some from the patients' view point. They are devastated! Losing doctors they have gone to all their lives. It all seems so wrong. You are in our hearts and prayers....I DO believe in silver linings. Tell your husband to hang in....be creative. We care for you!
> Carol (IL)


Carol...thank you so much. I read this to my DH...he said "very nice" We are just taking one day at a time. Many patients have been calling us at home and telling my DH they will go NO WHERE ELSE....now we just have to find a new location and make sure his contract didn't have a 'non compete'. It is horrible what they are doing to medicine today. Like you said....they don't have the patients best interest at heart.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> anne - so sorry about your husband's job - i do believe though that the new open window will lead to something good. i don't understand big business or the bottom line mentality. think that is partially why we are in the troube we are now. need to get back to the basic's of living - and a simpler way of life.
> 
> sam


Sam, you couldn't be more 'spot on'. My DH knows the patients and their families. He cares for all of them. So many of them come up to us after Church services just to hug my DH. It is just all so sad. I can't believe this but the CEO makes 5 million YES I said 5 million a year. Can you believe this????? That is about $450,000 a month. Unbelievable. WHO needs this kind of money? No wonder they are getting rid of GOOD doc's...someone needs to pay this salary. Oh well. SOrry for ranting. I do not want to hi jack this forum. But, thanks for the support. Off to knitting. God Bless


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There are times, like to-day, when one needs a total cheat of a dessert. This fits the bill because it's quick and easy to make and you can have the baking sheets all prepared in advance to go under a hot grill or into a pre-heated oven when required.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Toasted Pineapple Rings*
_Serves: 4_

*Method:*
8 tinned pineapple rings
2 oz (55g) softened butter
2 oz (55g) soft brown sugar
2 oz (55g) mixed dried fruit

*Method*
Drain the pineapple rings and pat them dry with kitchen paper, arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet.

Cream together the butter and sugar, then mix in the dried fruit. Spoon the mixture into the centre of each pineapple ring.

Either toast under a hot grill until golden, or bake in a hot oven at 425degF/215degC/Gas Regulo 7 for 8-10 minutes.

Serve hot with a generous blob of ice cream.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations Dave!!!! How exciting. Another trophy to exhibit and well earned too!! Job well done lad! Drinks for everyone!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Congratulations Dave!!!! How exciting. Another trophy to exhibit and well earned too!! Job well done lad! Drinks for everyone!


Thanks Anne, he really did ride well yesterday and deserved his place on the podium. He likes sprints and makes great starts so it was the perfect race for him. He's asked me to pass on his thanks for the encouragement, he's still grinning!

So sorry for what has happened to your husband. Money and medicine is a toxic mix, the bean counters of this world are utterly soulless and only care about their share-holders. I do hope he can regroup and find something good in the near future.

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There are times, like to-day, when one needs a total cheat of a dessert. This fits the bill because it's quick and easy to make and you can have the baking sheets all prepared in advance to go under a hot grill or into a pre-heated oven when required.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> and BTW ..we call them ramikins here too...tiny baking dishes.
> Sometimes called "Custard Cups" too, thats and old 40's term for them....Della


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmmmm...That sounds really good.


anneevamod said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > There are times, like to-day, when one needs a total cheat of a dessert. This fits the bill because it's quick and easy to make and you can have the baking sheets all prepared in advance to go under a hot grill or into a pre-heated oven when required.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Della said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > and BTW ..we call them ramikins here too...tiny baking dishes.
> ...


Now I come to think of it, I can recall one of my nannies calling them 'custard pots' when I was a boy. She would have grown up in the late 1930s, so perhaps it was a popular name for them then.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's one of the simplest desserts to make, Kaye, but all the boys enjoyed it after brunch to-day!

Dave


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations to the Lad Dave, what a good day he had at the races! Thanks for the recipes you put on here this week, they all sound so delicious! I'll be trying them soon.
Yesterday I was knitting on the back of the motorcycle,a hat for a nephew who has brain cancer.I was doing so good, when I realized the wind had blown it inside out and I was knitting backwards, My husband said it served me right. I should be enjoying the ride, not knitting!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Speaking of the"Good Ole Days"...got this un an e-mail...Della 

Those of You Born 
1930 - 1979 
At the end of this Email is a quote of the month by Jay Leno.. If you don't read anything else, Please Read what he Said. 
Very well stated, Mr. Leno. TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 
1930's, 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's! 

First, we survived being born to mothers 
Who smoked and/or drank while they were 
Pregnant. 

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, 
Tuna from a can and didn't get tested for diabetes. 

Then after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright colored lead-base paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, 
Locks on doors or cabinets and when we rode 
Our bikes, we had baseball caps not helmets on our heads. 

As infants & children, 
We would ride in cars with no car seats, 
No booster seats, no seat belts, no air bags, bald tires and sometimes no brakes. 

Riding in the back of a pick-up truck on a warm day 
Was always a special treat. 

We drank water 
From the garden hose and not from a bottle. 

We shared one soft drink with four friends, 
From one bottle and no one actually died from this. 

We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter and bacon. 
We drank Kool-Aid made with real white sugar. 
And, we weren't overweight. 
WHY? 

Because we were 
Always outside playing...that's why! 

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, 
As long as we were back when the 
Streetlights came on. 

No one was able 
To reach us all day. And, we were O.K. 

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps 
And then ride them down the hill, only to find out 
We forgot the brakes. After running into the bushes 
a few times, we learned to solve the problem. 
We did not have Playstations, Nintendo's and X-boxes. 
There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, 
No video movies or DVD's, no surround-sound or CD's, 
No cell phones, No personal computers, no Internet and no chat rooms. WE HAD FRIENDS 
And we went outside and found them! 

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth 
And there were no lawsuits from these accidents. 

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, 
And the worms did not live in us 
Forever. 

We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, 
Made up games with sticks and tennis balls and, 
Although we were told it would happen, 
We did not put out very many eyes. 

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and 
Knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just 
Walked in and talked to them. 

Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. 
Those who didn't had to learn to deal 
With disappointment. 
Imagine that!! 

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law 
Was unheard of. 
They actually sided with the law! 

These generations have produced some of the best 
Risk-takers, problem solvers and inventors ever. 

The past 50 years 
Have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas. 
We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, 
and we learned how to deal with it all. 

If YOU are one of them? 
CONGRATULATIONS! You might want to share this with others 
who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the 
lawyers and the government regulated so much of our lives 
for our own good. 

While you are at it, forward it to your kids so they will know 
how brave and lucky their parents were. 

Kind of makes you want to run through the house 
with scissors, doesn't it ? 

The quote of the 
month is by Jay Leno: 
"With hurricanes, tornadoes, fires out of control, 
mud slides, flooding, severe thunderstorms 
tearing up the country from one end to another, 
and with the threat of swine flu 
and terrorist attacks. 
Are we sure this is a good time 
to take God out of the Pledge of Allegiance?' 

For those that prefer to think that God is not watching over us.. ..go ahead and delete this. 

For the rest of 
us...pass this on. 
A Small Prayer! 


God determines who walks into your life....it's up to you to decide who you let walk away, who you let stay, and who you refuse to let go.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Yarnlady - I've been freezing tomatoes that way for many years. I don't even wait for them to thaw slightly or worry about the skin and seeds. I just throw them into my stew, soup or whatever I'm using them in. What a time and work saver! I only can them now if I'm making my own spaghetti sauce or salsa.
Enjoy!
Tat



theyarnlady said:


> Hi all, Cold here. We went from the 80's in midweek to the 60'day time,and 40's at night.Yesterday 56,and very windy and at night low 30's freeze warning last night and tonight. Had to cover plants,vegs ect. We usually don't have our first freeze until late Oct.
> Went to the apple orchard this week, nice apples, had to have an apple pie, caramel apple,apple cider donuts, and of course apple cider. Of course didn't eat it all at once. Pie is half gone,so is cider, donuts on hold for Sunday breakfast. Apples from our own tree are going into apple strudel and muffins. We did not have that many this year with out worm holes.
> Found out this last week I could freeze tomatoes with out having to blanching,deseeding,straining,and can. You just freeze them whole on a cookie sheet. Put them in freezer bags. When ready to use.Run them under warm water to release the skins,wait a bit,then cut and deseed.Then put in your sauce,ect. Isn't that a neat one. I know I just have to freeze everthing. Gave up canning a while ago. Just think the vegs,ect. taste better,they seem to have taste fresher.
> May post my wild rice and chix salad recipe later if anyone is interested. Am having a egg cream tonight instead of tea.
> ...


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa I hope your mother will be cancer free! I should say I pray - because for sure I do! 
Sam, it's so thoughtful of you to share the cruise information with all of us.
Doris - yes! Congrats on 61 years - we celebrated 51 on 9/11 of all days!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


We called them custard cups, but I think ramekin may have come with my increasing sophistication. Though I really still call them custard cups. Love those old pyrex ones, or the colored earthenware ones.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Congratulations to the Lad Dave, what a good day he had at the races! Thanks for the recipes you put on here this week, they all sound so delicious! I'll be trying them soon.
> Yesterday I was knitting on the back of the motorcycle,a hat for a nephew who has brain cancer.I was doing so good, when I realized the wind had blown it inside out and I was knitting backwards, My husband said it served me right. I should be enjoying the ride, not knitting!


Knitting on the back of a bike sounds scary, I'm with your husband on this one, I think it's a good idea for the pillion to hold on and pay attention; especially on a supersport with the world going backwards!

_The Lad_ has a tendency to be very hard on his tyres, sprints suit his style. But he had to battle hard in both races and we're all very pleased. For him racing is a hobby, he actually wants to go into engineering and design, but loves the sport at club level.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Lisa I hope your mother will be cancer free! I should say I pray - because for sure I do!
> Sam, it's so thoughtful of you to share the cruise information with all of us.
> Doris - yes! Congrats on 61 years - we celebrated 51 on 9/11 of all days!


Thanks, grammatat. you're headed in the right direction! Congrats to you, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!!!! Cowboys win in overtime!!! 
Sorry, just had to share. 
But the 49er's played hard and good, it was a hard fought game.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!!! Cowboys win in overtime!!!
> Sorry, just had to share.
> But the 49er's played hard and good, it was a hard fought game.


The Redskins won today, too. And we play your Cowboys next week. May the best team win!! We'll be watching - the game is on a Monday night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoohoo!!!!! Cowboys win in overtime!!!
> ...


I'll be there, what shall I bring.  
Lol...Hopefully Tony Romo will show up, he did redeem himself toward the end of the game, but it was sure a nail biter.
Oh, and congrats on your ******* win!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for the egg white suggestion! Will do!
marilyn


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi Siouxann
> 
> a slice tray is usually shallow so you can get it out easily about and mine is 9 or 10 inches wide and about 12 inches long. I usually make do with what pan I can find. After it cools for a while I cut it into squares....easy.


Thanks Rosaposa! I will try it in my sheet cake pan which is 9x13 inches, and about 2 inches high. I'll let you all know next week how it turns out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Phew! Almost everything is ready, so the cook (me) is having a coffee break before our guests (the gannets) arrive for brekkers, 125cc warm-up is at 7:40 and a few of the lads always come for that. The first race is at 10:00 BST (London Time). It looks a bit like an electronics store with all the laptops and tablets set up so nobody misses any of the action. It's all very informal, just a good excuse for a bunch of petrolheads to get together - a sort of male equivalent of a _Girly Lunch!_.
> 
> _The Lad_ rode exceptionally well yesterday, coming sixth in one race and THIRD in the other, so it will be a celebration breakfast too, just as well I have a case of _Buck's Fizz_ on ice! He has another trophy to show off which I see has been strategically placed, ready for a turn-by-turn account!
> 
> Dave


Congratulations to The Lad-- let him know that the KPers are impressed and are happy about his wins!! Enjoy the racing party -- if it's anything like our football parties with people huddled behind TV's scattered all around and equally loud shouts of "good" and "bad" events, you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


We'll be on vacation in Maine, so some hot chocolate might be nice. We'll furnish cookies. LOL The Redskins coach, Mike Shanahan, must be doing something right because the Redskins have really been doing well this year. I hope they can keep it up and get to the Super Bowl. It has been a long time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hear that on the Redskins, I'm hoping the same thing on the cowboys. 
Dave, congrats to the lad on his biking, awesome show. 
Thank you also for a wonderful Tea, thoroughly enjoyed it as usual. 
And on that note, it is 11:49pm and it was hubby's birthday, so Goodnight Neverland, see you all on the flip side. 

Have a good, safe night, evening, afternoon, or morning, where ever you all are.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good night All another great tea party. I hope everyone has a wonderful week. See you next weekend!
Sandy


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maelinde, I hope you don't think we've forgotten about the Barbie incident that you were to tell us about. lol...
> Enquiring minds want to know. lol...


Soon, I promise. It is a lengthy story and I have pictures of the creations somewhere. It wasn't _just_ me... Randy was also very involved, and then we corrupted our dear friend Gena.

I did make a "Disco Witch" at the meeting on 9/10. She came out really cute. I had some fascinating fabric and hot glued it to the large Styrofoam ball. My friend Anne made a really nice witches hat out of black craft foam and some adhesive craft foam shaped cutouts. Randy added two smaller foam balls in the chest area... I've corrupted him. Technically, it became an art doll. No boiling of barbies or destruction of things ensued. I just wasn't super creative on that night as the theme is "Star Me Up".

I'm finally getting ready to go to bed, so the Barbie story will have to wait until next weekend. :twisted:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I think she forgot on purpose - she has been awfully quiet this weekend. I think I remember her saying she'd have a busy weekend, though.


I did have a really busy weekend, and on Sunday I really paid for it. I was home resting and pretty well medicated today.

We did have to run one errand to go to Wal-Mart for some general and grocery shopping. Glad I had my knee brace with me as I really needed that, too.

We had some good thunderstorms run through - started en route to the store, of course. The lightning was most impressive and just beautiful with the cloud to cloud strikes that just branch out in a majestic way. Texas Photographer, Wyman Meinzer, would be very proud. He put out a book several years ago called "Texas Sky" and it is fantastic. The lightning photographs were just amazing. He should have been out Sunday night for the "Sky Show" we witnessed. We certainly needed the rain and I'm very glad we got some.

Okay - I really need to log off so that I can get a little knitting done and get to bed. The cats have already abandoned me for a sleeping Randy. <sigh>

Good Night (really morning) to all!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _The Lad_ rode exceptionally well yesterday, coming sixth in one race and THIRD in the other, so it will be a celebration breakfast too, just as well I have a case of _Buck's Fizz_ on ice! He has another trophy to show off which I see has been strategically placed, ready for a turn-by-turn account!
> 
> Dave


Congrats to the Lad!!! Hope the events on Sunday went well.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave, for hosting another great party. And CONGRATS to your Lad on his outstanding race performance. 

Since it is now officially 9/19 on the east coast, ARRRRRGGGGGH to all my teaparty friends! May your timbers never shiver.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks Dave, for hosting another great party. And CONGRATS to your Lad on his outstanding race performance.
> 
> Since it is now officially 9/19 on the east coast, ARRRRRGGGGGH to all my teaparty friends! May your timbers never shiver.


ARRRR! We be almost ready for our motley to crew to arrive and party like pirates!

It's been a bit of a race against time to-day, but somehow the barque _Fireball_ is ready to sail, we've hoisted the _Jolly Roger_ and it's time to break open the rum and dance on the deck!

Have a great evening all!
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, for hosting another great party. And CONGRATS to your Lad on his outstanding race performance.
> ...


Can't wait to see the cake!!! Enjoy!1


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish the Cowboys every bit of luck and congratulate them. It was a good. However, I am a Niner's fan big time! Would have preferred the Niners to win of course!
marilyn in Ca.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

In honor of "International Talk Like a Pirate Day", here are some photos of us in pirate garb from 2006. We were part of a group called "The Many Faces Of Piracy"

Randy was the "Dead Pirate Robert" and I was Captain Maelinde O'Fhloinn MacGill of the ship Dragon's Breath.

We had fun with those outfits. Randy now owns the green velvet vest that I made for that outfit. It was a bit large on me and looks better on him. He "pirates" lots of my costuming...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Dandylion, will you post your receipts/recipies for us or send them pm to me, I would love to try them especially the crabmeat appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Ciyona, I'll be happy to post my recipe for crabmeat dip - it is a simple layered dip for crackers. Ill post it here or next party.
I realize that on the the potatoes, though, that I jumped in on KBW-1953 and will give her a chance to post her recipe first. 
That was rude of me and I'd like to see that recipe If Kathleen will post it , please?

I'll look up the original casserole recipe, but I will probably post the one I've been using lately as well. The newest one uses frozen potatoes. We like it as well or better than the compicated original, and it takes half the time.

Thank you for asking. I'll put these on my to do list before I forget


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Great idea. I would much rather go on a cruise where the weather is not hot. I really don't care for sweaty knitting, and I wouldn't want to be stuck inside in the air conditioning to be able to knit. How lovely it would be to sit on deck knitting, talking, and watch the beautiful lakeshore roll by.
Peace be with us All,
B (Gramma TechWidget)B 




Now, Leave it to a Gramma to paint a lovely picture like that!!!!! This sounds like something some of us can afford, and certainly something we would enjoy! Any Cruise Directors in this forum????? Dandylion


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Congratulations Dave!!!! How exciting. Another trophy to exhibit and well earned too!! Job well done lad! Drinks for everyone!


And, the next round's on me! Congratulations.

I'm going to have another activity to learn and follow, now. More education for me, Yay!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahoy me hearties, hope the piracy is all going well.... it's now the afternoon of the 20th here, I'm going to attempt post a pic of my 3 year old grandson monkeying around in his pirate shirt. AAARRRGGHH.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde, I hope you don't think we've forgotten about the Barbie incident that you were to tell us about. lol...
> ...


BOILING!! of Barbies?????? Oh DEAR Malende! What.. Did.. You.. DO???


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

JoyjoyW, What a beautiful boy. He has to be the, ahem, joy of your life.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wow, that post had a lot of info in it. I wish I had seen the thing about tomatoes this summer. I hope I remember it. 
Boot toppers -- sounds like something I might like to make for gifts. If I can't find the pattern, I will be back to bother you for it.  
An egg cream instead of tea. Does everybody but me know what that is??????
I really missed all y'all this weekend. Great reading catching up. Thanks



theyarnlady said:


> Hi all, Cold here. We went from the 80's in midweek to the 60'day time,and 40's at night.Yesterday 56,and very windy and at night low 30's freeze warning last night and tonight. Had to cover plants,vegs ect. We usually don't have our first freeze until late Oct.
> Went to the apple orchard this week, nice apples, had to have an apple pie, caramel apple,apple cider donuts, and of course apple cider. Of course didn't eat it all at once. Pie is half gone,so is cider, donuts on hold for Sunday breakfast. Apples from our own tree are going into apple strudel and muffins. We did not have that many this year with out worm holes.
> Found out this last week I could freeze tomatoes with out having to blanching,deseeding,straining,and can. You just freeze them whole on a cookie sheet. Put them in freezer bags. When ready to use.Run them under warm water to release the skins,wait a bit,then cut and deseed.Then put in your sauce,ect. Isn't that a neat one. I know I just have to freeze everthing. Gave up canning a while ago. Just think the vegs,ect. taste better,they seem to have taste fresher.
> May post my wild rice and chix salad recipe later if anyone is interested. Am having a egg cream tonight instead of tea.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Malinde,, It sounds like you and Randy live like every night's a Sat. night, and everyday is a Sunday  Your pictures are great!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > The plowing match is in Prescott-Russell near Hawkesbury Ontario, Canada. It is from Sept. 20-24 8:30 am to 5 pm each day.
> ...


Kathleen, Will you please post your recipe for mashed potatoes? I'm wondering if you add an egg for a particular reason?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, you finally have an avatar to fit your name! I love it! Your recipes sound like winners - will you be posting them?


Thanks, Doris, yes I looked for a while to find this change of season picture. 
And yes, recipes to follow.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Since Dave gave us all of the info re: cooking and serving the perfect soft boiled egg with all of the wonderful egg cozy patterns I thought I'd give you the new, quick, microwave, version. just for fun :


Instructions
Things You'll Need 
Wooden pick
1 medium egg
1/2 tsp. melted butter
Mug or small bowl Plastic wrap 

1 Coat the inside of the cup/bowl with melted butter. Cack the egg into it, then gently pierce the yolk with the pick. Creating an opening in the membrane will allow the steam to escape, otherwise the yolk will explode from the pressure.
2 Cover the top of the cup gently with plastic wrap. Leave one small corner open to allow for escaping steam. Set the microwave to medium-high, about 70 percent.
3 Microwave the egg for one minute, then let it stand for another minute--the egg continues to cook after it is removed from the microwave, and it will be initially undercooked unless it sits for a minute. Remove the plastic wrap and serve.

 We don't want an exploding egg in our microwace do we? 

Can you come up with an egg cozy for serving this one Dave??????


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> JoyjoyW, What a beautiful boy. He has to be the, ahem, joy of your life.


Haha, good pun dandylion, he sure is, lots of joy and fun!! He spends part of each week with me and his 93yr old great grandma, keeps us both on our toes!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Since Dave gave us all of the info re: cooking and serving the perfect soft boiled egg with all of the wonderful egg cozy patterns I thought I'd give you the new, quick, microwave, version. just for fun :
> 
> Instructions
> Things You'll Need
> ...


Wouldn't you know, us egg-obsessed Brits have a kitchen gadget for this!

It's a microwave poacher made out of nylon that cooks two eggs at a time. I see from my household ledger it cost all of 79pence (US$1.15) from my local housewares shop in March last year. I have used it a few times and it does work if one is in a hurry, but I prefer eggs poached the traditional way, dropped into a pan of boiling water.

Dave


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had one of these in my kitchen gadget drawer for about 5 years, only used a few times....not because it didn't work but because I kept forgetting I had it!!  I still like to use the boiling water in a pot too, Dave!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> I've had one of these in my kitchen gadget drawer for about 5 years, only used a few times....not because it didn't work but because I kept forgetting I had it!!  I still like to use the boiling water in a pot too, Dave!


I think there's a lot of 'at the back of the cupboard' involved with me, I had to look for it!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yes, It kind of loses it's charm in the white plastic doesn't it? 



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Since Dave gave us all of the info re: cooking and serving the perfect soft boiled egg with all of the wonderful egg cozy patterns I thought I'd give you the new, quick, microwave, version. just for fun :
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, you finally have an avatar to fit your name! I love it! Your recipes sound like winners - will you be posting them?
> ...


I think I llike this one the best. Will you cast a vote Doris? Or anybody that will vote, for that matter


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I vote "yes." Then again, how about a dandy lion?? Either would work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I vote "yes." Then again, how about a dandy lion?? Either would work.[/quote]

I must say that I had thought of this, but wasn't quite sure what a dandy lion would look like.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe Kimba is just the right Dandy Lion.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Or maybe Leo...now he is a real dandy lion.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

A lion in top hat and a Tux??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We had a brill night at the movies, we were lucky enough to get tickets to the premiere of _Fastest_ at The Empire, Leicester Square. It was introduced by the director Mark Neale and there were lots of MotoGP stars on parade.

It's a really good documentary about the 2010 season with a good balance of action and insight, worth seeing if you're into motor sports.

Everybody needs some glitz in their life and we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good. Will it be released stateside do you know? My son in law is into NASCAR, and might like this.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sounds good. Will it be released stateside do you know? My son in law is into NASCAR, and might like this.


It's a really good film and a _must-see_ for fans. Last night was the world premiere, it goes on general release in the UK from Sunday 25th. I'm fairly sure it will be released in America, but you'll need to check local cinema listings, the website is:

http://www.fastestthemovie.com/about.html

We had a great time, quite an evening out!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I was thinking of a lion with multicolored stripes. He'd be a dandy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When I was a child a dandy was a single serve of icecream in a cardboard cup and it came with a wooden spoon. something similar today would come in plastic with a plastic spoon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There's a great statue of Beau Brummel in Jermyn Street, he was the greatest dandy of them all, he once spent four hours tying his cravat perfectly!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my! I did not know that Beau Brummel was a real person - just a character in books. Four hours tying a tie?? Back in the 60s there was a British Invasion group called "The Beau Brummels". I remember the name, but not the songs they did. Maybe they were a One-Hit-Wonder group.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Or maybe Leo...now he is a real dandy lion.


Ha Ha, Thanks for the votes  
I have to say that Leo inspired my first chosing the name long ago. My birthday is in August. 
This is a very cute picture. I may copy it, if that's ok?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my! I did not know that Beau Brummel was a real person - just a character in books. Four hours tying a tie?? Back in the 60s there was a British Invasion group called "The Beau Brummels". I remember the name, but not the songs they did. Maybe they were a One-Hit-Wonder group.


Beau Brummell was very real, he and the Prince of Wales, later King George IV, were the style-setters of the day and were habitues of _The Dandy Club_ in Mayfair.

To this day Jermyn Street is the place for the best men's shirts in the world as well as gentlemen's requisites, to the North of Piccadilly there is Bond Street for high fashion and of course, Saville Row for suits. Mayfair and St. James's have been fashionable shopping areas for centuries.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There's a great statue of Beau Brummel in Jermyn Street, he was the greatest dandy of them all, he once spent four hours tying his cravat perfectly!
> 
> Dave


Love that statue! Love a good Dandy or Fop. 

Cravats are quite difficult to tie, though! I've had to help Randy a few times with his lace cravat, but once done right it looks ever so dandy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > There's a great statue of Beau Brummel in Jermyn Street, he was the greatest dandy of them all, he once spent four hours tying his cravat perfectly!
> ...


The statue stands at the entrance to the _Piccadilly Arcade_, which runs between Piccadilly and Jermyn Street and was built in 1910; a fashionable Edwardian equivalent of the modern shopping mall.

http://www.piccadilly-arcade.com/about-the-arcade

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! So the Piccadilly Circus is like a mall, named so because of it's address and because the atmosphere is chaotic , exciting and/or entertaining. Is that correct?

I feel like such a country bumpkin. Similar to how I felt when I first visited NY City. 

\


FireballDave said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, my gosh! So the Piccadilly Circus is like a mall, named so because of it's address and because the atmosphere is chaotic , exciting and/or entertaining. Is that correct?
> 
> I feel like such a country bumpkin. Similar to how I felt when I first visited NY City.
> 
> ...


_Piccadilly Circus_ is the road junction of Regent Street, Shaftesbury Avenue, Lower Regent Street and Piccadilly, it's famous for the aluminium statue of the _Angel of Christian Charity_, also known as the _Statue of Eros_. A _circus_ in this instance, is a junction or meeting point; one also finds them in schools, monasteries and universities where a number of corridors meet in a kind of lobby space, in my old school there is a circus, as well as a forum and a quadrangle.

Piccadilly is the street that runs to Green Park and is named after _piccadill_ which is the bone support for the lace ruffs on collars popular during the Tudor period.

_Piccadilly Arcade_, is a covered row of shops running between Piccadilly (the street) to the North and Jermyn Street to the South.

Hope that clarifies things
Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yes, it does. Thanks so much. I've gone online and viewed some videos, so I'll be a littler more enlightened, but you did clear up my thinking. 


FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my gosh! So the Piccadilly Circus is like a mall, named so because of it's address and because the atmosphere is chaotic , exciting and/or entertaining. Is that correct?
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I vote yes....However I liked the seed head picture too.....Della

I think I llike this one the best. Will you cast a vote Doris? Or anybody that will vote, for that matter [/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Della said:


> I vote yes....However I liked the seed head picture too.....Della
> 
> I think I llike this one the best. Will you cast a vote Doris? Or anybody that will vote, for that matter


[/quote]

Thanks, Della, I've found a few cute leos but none with a top hat and cravat


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just finished posting the sixteenth egg cosy in my series. If you'd like to see what I've cooked up this time, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31623-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what a great egg cozy - think you should repost it in the new tea party tomorrow - more people will see it then. wish i had your talent.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what a great egg cozy - think you should repost it in the new tea party tomorrow - more people will see it then. wish i had your talent.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, it's a pretty easy one to make and the pleats form naturally with all the increases and decreases, the only clever bit was working out that _would_ happen without any tricky fiddling around!

My number one tip for making egg cosies is, use acrylic yarn, save your lovely soft expensive fibres for something else! Egg cosies get pulled around being stretched over the eggs, stuffed into kitchen drawers and go through the washing machine, a lot of my designs involve quite intricate colour-work too. Quite simply, acrylic stands up to that kind of treatment far better than anything else and it comes in lots of strong, bright colours. Also, since they are going to be used in conjunction with food, it's good that there are no allergy issues.

I mostly use _Hayfield Bonus DK_ which is only £1.49 (US$2.35) per 100g ball, is widely available and comes in a good range of colours. I sometimes supplement it with the freebie yarns that come with some of the knitting magazines, _King Cole Premium DK_ and their _Dolly Mixture_ also work well. DK is pretty uniform between spinners and you can usually mix and match without any problems.

For napkin rings it depends. If they are once only rings for breakfast parties, I stick with the acrylic; for longer term use and presents, I use _Rico Essentials_ 100% mercerised cotton that has a lovely sheen and also comes in a good range of colours, most importantly it holds its shape with colour-work, many natural fibres don't!

Good idea, I'll post a link in the Tea Party introduction tomorrow, admin didn't put the Aragon napkin ring in the newsletter and judging by the relatively small number of 'views', I think quite a few people must have missed it. With the _Holiday Season_ approaching, a set of napkin rings in nice bold stripes with linen napkins makes a good gift for friends that's easy to make in an evening.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just finished posting the sixteenth egg cosy in my series. If you'd like to see what I've cooked up this time, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31623-1.html
> 
> ...


This got an audible awwww when I saw it. Chef's hats make me think of the Pillsbury Doughboy, who always makes me giggle.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just finished posting the sixteenth egg cosy in my series. If you'd like to see what I've cooked up this time, you can find it at:
> ...


Happy to have amused you, I can remember him too. I was actually thinking of the _Swedish Chef_ from _The Muppets_ when I made it, we were practising our silly accents at breakfast this morning!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Gosh, this has been a busy week, and Friday has slipped up on us!!! Looking forward to the new post tomorrow night !


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just finished posting the sixteenth egg cosy in my series. If you'd like to see what I've cooked up this time, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31623-1.html
> 
> ...


Dave, that's beautiful!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's ok. Usually if it isn't they scribble something on the front so you can't download don't they. Got it by googling Kimba the white lion.



dandylion said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe Leo...now he is a real dandy lion.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave,
I'dlike to see the napkin rings....I like that idea for Christmas gifts. Hop[e to see then this weekend.....it's coming us soon!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave,
> I'd like to see the napkin rings....I like that idea for Christmas gifts. Hope to see then this weekend.....it's coming us soon!
> Carol (IL)


Hi Carol,

The _Colours of Aragon Napkin Ring_ is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

I used the golden yellow and red of Aragon's flag and added a little tibetan silver motorbike charm for a MotoGP brunch party I gave last Sunday, but you could use any colours you like. You could perhaps use the colours of a friend's favourite football, baseball or ice hockey team and add a suitable charm or button.

Tibetan silver and silver-plated charms are available in all kinds of designs from craft shops and beading specialists, as well as online. My local beading shop sells them individually for between 35p (54usc) and 49p (75usc) each; online bead specialists are even cheaper, in packs of 10 or 12 they work out between 12p (18usc) and 30p (46usc), I buy my motorcycle charms in bulk from China because I get through hundreds in a year, they work out at around 8p (12usc) each including postage!

You can also find small charms in card-making stockists and the big out-of-town hobby stores as embellishments, although these shops tend to be hideously over-priced. It's also worth looking in _Pound Stores_ where everything is £1 or 99p., I bought two packs of six charms for a pound in one last week.

Over the next few weeks I will be producing a couple of _Winter-Themed_ napkin ring designs, as well as a _Winterval_ egg cosy to give everybody plenty of time to make them for _The Holidays_.

A set of napkins and rings also makes a great house-warming present and is also suitable for wedding anniversaries: in the US the traditional gift for the second anniversary is cotton, the fourth is linen, the seventh is wool; in the UK the first is cotton, the seventh is wool, the twelfth is fine linen.

Hope that's given you some ideas
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just finished posting the sixteenth egg cosy in my series. If you'd like to see what I've cooked up this time, you can find it at:
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you like my little design, it was about time I did one especially for the person who cooks breakfast!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Dave, maybe you've already done this so I apologize if I've missed it. How about an e-book of your egg cosy and napkin ring patterns? I would certainly pay for it and I think many others would too - a way to organize them all in one place and get some retirement income too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dave, maybe you've already done this so I apologize if I've missed it. How about an e-book of your egg cosy and napkin ring patterns? I would certainly pay for it and I think many others would too - a way to organize them all in one place and get some retirement income too.


A few people have suggested I put some of my designs into a book, but I haven't done so yet, you haven't missed it! As with all things, time is the problem, I've only posted patterns for about a third of the cosies I've made over the years and I keep producing more and up-dating old designs as they occur to me.

I have been giving the subject some more thought and a little collection is a possibility, along with some cultural and historical contextualisation. However research is time-consuming, as is writing patterns and creating charts; I would have posted more designs if I could have got away with simply scanning in my notes and sketches, but there would have been lots of complaints!

All a very lengthy way of saying, a book may be coming, but not before next year, always assuming I can persuade a gullible publisher of its worth!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened - we are only up to page 17 this week?

sam

opps - i started page 18


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> what happened - we are only up to page 17 this week?
> 
> sam
> 
> opps - i started page 18


There's been an interesting topic about a bad rating for the site, it seems to have put quite a few people off. You can find the discussion at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31575-1.html

Hopefully it won't have a lasting effect.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what happened - we are only up to page 17 this week?
> ...


I have Avast anti-virus and before that the AVG. I always have the green bar ratings for this site. I have been mentally fatigued this time for the Knitting Tea Party so have not been posting much here this time. I also caught an infection of some sort and was running fevers for several days. But I have been keeping up with reading the news on the Tea Party. I think that September is the start of the education year for school, colleges, universities so that may also be a reason for the few pages of the Tea Party.

Dave, I have a question about your egg cosies. Do you have Christmas ones that you could post?? I am knitting up the Christmas list of things and there are only about 100 days left to knit before Christmas. Also the Thanksgiving ones if you have them. I am knitting some up for the neice to use as her Barbie Doll hats! haha, your cosies are fashion statements!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Subject: Sail Away on a Knitting Cruise!
> 
> See you on board!
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> what happened - we are only up to page 17 this week?
> 
> sam
> 
> opps - i started page 18


I thought it was just because this time of year is so busy and people are taking the last trips of the summer, etc. That was my problem anyway -- super busy.

Another thing is that there have been so many extended conversations of old posts. Jokes, teaparties, links and other things of interest, and other conversations that just did not end  They are still going on, as a matter of fact. We just didn't want to shut up this week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It's _Freshers Week_ here too, lots of bewildered students and harassed lecturers and administrators around at the moment!

I don't celebrate the annual orgy of juvenile greed myself, although I will probably get round to posting a couple of designs on a _Winter-Theme_ in a few weeks.

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening all. I won't be able to be on long as hubby is taking me out to dinner. He will be ready in a minute. I will try to check back later if no movie is involved with this evening. Otherwise I will see you all and catch up in the morning. Can't wait to read the posts.

Got to run off, he says he is ready to go.

Prayers, Hugs and thoughts to all.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My question is , Bad rating from where or whom? 
I don't see anything about it, but I think Admin should provide a rating option for us if needed for some reason. 
With all of the appreciative posts regarding this forum I find it hard to believe that it would have a bad rating, but I wonder from where this so-called rating generates? Does anyone know?

P. S. I just posted this same thing on the page about the rating.



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what happened - we are only up to page 17 this week?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I've just started this week's _Tea Party_ at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31899-1.html

See you there!
Dave


----------



## LLKay1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Dave & everyone-My renovations are almost done. Yea!!! Though I have to admit I'll miss some of the workmen who've been here. (If only I was 40 years younger I wouldn't let the electrician leave. What a cutie. And the drywall guy kept me in stitches. Then there's the tile guy's son... I better shut up.) I have a working stove, microwave, fridge & dishwasher-finally. Dave I can't wait to start trying out your recipes. As soon as I find my pots and pans :lol: Just a couple of more days until its finished. The washing machine is no longer headed into the crawl space and I have new sub-flooring in the bathroom and laundry room. (Laundry room was NOT in the original plans) New toilet came without a seat which may be OK for you guys but is a bit precarious for us gals. Since this is a very modern toilet (with two flush speeds no less) it has a special seat so I can't go down to the local Home Depot and get one. It's being ordered. Glad I have another bathroom. 
Two weeks until the arrival of.. the Twisted Sisters-Livewire Act and Cuz Ime Good, my newly adopted retired racing greyhounds. I'll be busy unpacking the boxes that are filling my livingroom and moving out of the guest room into my bedroom now that the bathroom is 99% complete. (Toilet seat)
Dave -have fun at the races. And I'll be taking unpacking breaks and dropping in here to see what's going on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A few people have suggested I put some of my designs into a book, but I haven't done so yet, you haven't missed it! As with all things, time is the problem, I've only posted patterns for about a third of the cosies I've made over the years and I keep producing more and up-dating old designs as they occur to me.

I have been giving the subject some more thought and a little collection is a possibility, along with some cultural and historical contextualisation. However research is time-consuming, as is writing patterns and creating charts; I would have posted more designs if I could have got away with simply scanning in my notes and sketches, but there would have been lots of complaints!

All a very lengthy way of saying, a book may be coming, but not before next year, always assuming I can persuade a gullible publisher of its worth!

Dave[/quote]

Glad to hear this -- these days, you can self publish!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LLKay1 said:


> Hi Dave & everyone-My renovations are almost done. Yea!!! Though I have to admit I'll miss some of the workmen who've been here. (If only I was 40 years younger I wouldn't let the electrician leave. What a cutie. And the drywall guy kept me in stitches. Then there's the tile guy's son... I better shut up.) I have a working stove, microwave, fridge & dishwasher-finally. Dave I can't wait to start trying out your recipes. As soon as I find my pots and pans :lol: Just a couple of more days until its finished. The washing machine is no longer headed into the crawl space and I have new sub-flooring in the bathroom and laundry room. (Laundry room was NOT in the original plans) New toilet came without a seat which may be OK for you guys but is a bit precarious for us gals. Since this is a very modern toilet (with two flush speeds no less) it has a special seat so I can't go down to the local Home Depot and get one. It's being ordered. Glad I have another bathroom.
> Two weeks until the arrival of.. the Twisted Sisters-Livewire Act and Cuz Ime Good, my newly adopted retired racing greyhounds. I'll be busy unpacking the boxes that are filling my livingroom and moving out of the guest room into my bedroom now that the bathroom is 99% complete. (Toilet seat)
> Dave -have fun at the races. And I'll be taking unpacking breaks and dropping in here to see what's going on.


Glad everything is coming together after all the upheaval, the great thing about having building work done is when it's finished and you get the place back to yourself!

By the way, I have now started this week's Tea Party thread, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31899-1.html

All the best
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Congratulations to the Lad Dave, what a good day he had at the races! Thanks for the recipes you put on here this week, they all sound so delicious! I'll be trying them soon.
> Yesterday I was knitting on the back of the motorcycle,a hat for a nephew who has brain cancer.I was doing so good, when I realized the wind had blown it inside out and I was knitting backwards, My husband said it served me right. I should be enjoying the ride, not knitting!


 Bucky Bear, I don't know how you knit & rode on the back! I was too terrorized to let go of the driver!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> Ahoy me hearties, hope the piracy is all going well.... it's now the afternoon of the 20th here, I'm going to attempt post a pic of my 3 year old grandson monkeying around in his pirate shirt. AAARRRGGHH.... :lol: :lol:


Joy, your grandson is adorable!


----------



## AveryN24 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

